# Weekly Competition 2022-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F2 U' F U' F U' R F' U2
*2. *U' R U' F' R2 U R U' F U' F'
*3. *U' R' U2 F R2 U' F' R2 U' R2 U2
*4. *R' U R U' R2 U2 F R U' R F'
*5. *R' F U' F U' F2 R' F R2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D R' F' B' L U' D2 B' U2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 F D
*2. *R' B' L2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 B' R' U2 R U F2 L' U2 L'
*3. *L2 B2 U' L' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 D L2 D2 B' F' D2 L F
*4. *D F2 B' R U F2 R' B R2 F2 L F2 D2 R' U2 R F2 D2 L B'
*5. *U R2 F R B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 B D B' R F' U R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 B L2 U2 L2 B U2 F L2 F2 L2 B' R D' F B U L U' D' F Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 U' Rw2 L' D B2 R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 R2 U' R' B2 Rw' B D2 F Uw' Fw2 Rw D'
*2. *F2 R2 U' B R2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R L F D' B2 F U' R' Uw2 B' Rw2 F D F B Rw2 D Fw2 D' Rw F2 D' L Uw2 Rw Fw' F' U2 Rw' Uw' L' F'
*3. *D L' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 B R B2 L' R2 D' L' Rw2 B Rw2 U L2 D2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 F' U2 B' R Uw2 Rw F2 Uw2 F' Uw' Fw' F2 L2 Uw' Fw2 F'
*4. *B' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L R' U' B2 U L2 F' L2 U' Uw2 Rw2 B Uw2 F2 U Fw2 D2 B' R2 Uw2 B Rw Uw2 R' U Rw2 B' Rw R Uw' L' Fw U Rw
*5. *B R2 F2 L' U2 B2 L D2 R F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L' U' R2 B' U' Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 B' L2 Uw2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 Rw' D2 Rw' D L' F' Fw Rw2 Uw B D Rw' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 B' Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 B2 F2 R' L D' Lw Rw Fw' F' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw Rw2 D2 Uw L' Dw' R' F2 B Lw B L R Dw' Uw2 Rw' U Dw R2 Dw' D2 R2 Lw' Dw Uw2 R2 F2 Lw2 Rw' U F L Rw2 Dw' B' R' L' Fw Uw Rw F' Lw2
*2. *B' F' Rw D B Dw2 Lw' Dw L' D Uw2 Bw2 Uw Fw2 L' Fw2 R' Bw2 Fw' D' F Bw' B2 Fw' Rw Dw2 Fw' Rw R' Fw Uw F' U Lw Uw R' F R2 Uw' Lw Uw U B L' R2 B Dw' Lw2 Fw2 Bw Uw' B' U' Rw' Dw2 B' Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw'
*3. *Bw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Lw B Rw' L2 Uw' R2 Rw' L' Dw2 Fw U' D2 Uw Dw' Fw2 L R U2 F' R F' L Dw' Fw2 R2 D' Fw' Bw' L2 Fw F' D L' U' Uw D Lw Dw2 Fw Lw F2 R Dw2 Fw' Bw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw B R' F' Uw' Lw'
*4. *L' D2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 D B2 U' L U Rw Dw Bw2 R' Bw' B' Dw' Rw' Uw' B Lw' L B' L2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 Lw Uw' B' Uw' Bw Uw2 Bw D Dw Fw2 U2 Rw2 F2 U' Rw U2 L R2 Rw U2 Uw' Dw L' F Fw' R2 Rw2 B' R2 Dw' Rw Bw' D'
*5. *F2 R2 Bw' F Rw2 U2 Fw B L' Fw Dw2 Rw B Uw' F' D' L' Fw2 B2 D B U2 R' B' Lw Rw2 Dw Bw' F2 Fw' Dw D' U R2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 Dw R' L2 Bw Lw' Uw' Fw R F2 Dw2 Rw' Uw Dw2 Bw2 D' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Bw D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Uw Rw 3Uw' F2 B' D' Bw' B' F' L D' F' B' 3Uw Dw 3Fw' L 3Rw Lw U Bw' R2 3Fw2 3Uw' U R' Lw2 D2 L' Fw' 3Fw' D Dw Bw Lw' 3Rw Dw' Uw' L Dw' 3Rw2 D2 B' Lw2 F' Lw 3Fw' Rw R' U2 Dw' 3Rw' Rw' R' F 3Uw' D Fw 3Fw2 Rw2 F2 R2 D2 Bw 3Rw 3Uw2 B2 F Fw' Uw D' Bw' B2 3Fw Rw' L2 R' Fw' L' U2
*2. *Dw B D B2 Bw 3Fw Lw2 3Fw' U2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw Lw U2 F B L' R B Bw 3Fw Lw Bw' 3Rw' Fw' 3Uw' L2 D L Dw2 F Uw U2 3Rw2 L' Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 L Rw' 3Rw2 B2 L 3Uw' Rw' Bw2 Fw Dw2 F' B' D Rw U' L Fw Bw' Lw' Uw2 L' 3Uw2 Lw' R2 Bw Dw2 3Uw' U' 3Rw R' Lw 3Fw B L Bw' L' Lw Uw 3Rw' Bw2 U 3Uw
*3. *D2 Bw D' 3Uw2 Bw' R' Uw Lw2 Bw D' 3Fw2 Rw' Bw2 F 3Rw Rw Fw2 F' 3Fw' L 3Fw2 R2 3Rw' U2 Dw2 Fw' 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw Bw2 D2 R' L' F2 B Fw' Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw' F' Lw' Fw 3Rw L F2 B2 U B Rw Uw2 Lw Bw' Rw2 B2 Lw Uw' Bw2 F2 Lw D B Fw' Rw 3Fw2 F' Bw' Uw B' Lw2 F' 3Rw2 U' Fw2 Dw2 B' 3Uw2 Lw' Fw' 3Uw'
*4. *Fw2 Rw D U' F' Rw2 3Uw2 D' Fw R2 Dw 3Rw2 Lw F' Fw Bw' B Dw2 F2 R' 3Fw' F R Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 F2 3Rw' R2 Bw F2 Fw2 B 3Rw' Uw2 3Uw Dw 3Fw2 Uw2 U2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' L2 U' R' D Dw' 3Uw Lw2 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 L Bw U B2 Lw Rw2 R' D2 U2 3Uw2 Rw R' 3Rw2 3Uw D 3Rw B Uw 3Fw2 D2 F2
*5. *Fw2 3Fw' Rw' D' Bw' Uw' Lw R2 Bw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw U L2 Uw Dw2 B L2 Lw2 B2 3Fw2 F2 Rw' L' Fw' R' L 3Fw2 U2 3Uw 3Rw R' L Fw Lw U' 3Fw2 U2 Lw2 Uw B' 3Uw F2 U 3Uw 3Rw' U2 F' D2 Fw R U' 3Fw2 D2 R L Fw Rw' D 3Uw2 Bw' R2 3Rw' B2 Lw2 R2 3Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R 3Fw' Fw' Bw Dw U Uw2 B2 Lw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Dw2 3Rw 3Fw' 3Uw2 R' 3Rw Fw2 U2 Uw D R2 U2 3Dw R Uw' R2 3Bw' Fw 3Dw' 3Bw' D2 Dw 3Lw2 Uw B2 Uw Dw2 L' Uw 3Lw Lw R F 3Dw Dw' Rw2 3Dw 3Rw2 F2 Dw2 F2 3Bw2 Rw' F2 Dw' 3Rw2 Bw2 D' R U L 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Bw Bw2 B2 R Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw' Bw2 L2 Uw' Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Lw2 Bw' 3Fw2 L 3Rw' U' 3Rw' Rw' B 3Lw L 3Dw2 3Bw' Fw2 F' L 3Lw F2 3Bw' 3Uw' R 3Lw' Rw' 3Dw2 R Bw2 Dw2 L 3Rw' 3Bw Lw' 3Dw' R' D'
*2. *B2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Dw Bw2 F2 D' 3Uw' B' F' Fw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw' 3Bw 3Lw' D2 R' B2 3Bw' F D' Rw2 U2 L2 3Uw2 Dw L2 3Lw Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 L2 Bw 3Dw2 3Uw' Dw' R Fw' B' 3Fw' Bw 3Uw2 B 3Rw' 3Dw F' 3Dw 3Lw Dw 3Lw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw 3Bw' B' 3Uw2 Rw' L' 3Bw' F 3Lw2 U' 3Lw2 L 3Dw' 3Lw' D' 3Fw B 3Lw B2 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Rw Rw F' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Bw2 3Rw B' 3Dw Bw2 Dw2 D' 3Uw Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 3Fw' Uw2 Dw Lw B F2 L Uw U2
*3. *D2 Lw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Bw2 Bw 3Rw2 D2 F' 3Fw 3Lw2 Bw2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Dw2 D2 3Uw' 3Lw 3Rw2 3Bw2 Dw2 3Uw' Lw 3Uw2 3Lw2 Dw' U R B 3Fw Bw2 3Lw2 Rw2 B2 L' 3Bw 3Fw U' Uw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw Uw Dw2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 F2 3Lw2 Lw' F' Lw' 3Fw' R2 3Uw2 B' Bw' Dw' 3Rw Dw 3Uw 3Dw D Bw Lw' Fw F' 3Fw' Lw 3Lw' F2 Dw2 Fw' 3Rw' R' 3Dw2 Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 Dw Rw U 3Uw Dw 3Dw2 3Fw2 B2 Rw' Uw U2 R2 Bw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Dw Fw2 Uw2 Lw' U'
*4. *D2 B' 3Rw' F Bw 3Fw D2 3Dw' 3Fw' B D B 3Fw2 Bw 3Lw2 3Bw R' Uw B' 3Rw2 Dw' U2 3Lw F' 3Uw D Uw Bw2 R2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Bw Uw2 Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Fw2 3Uw' U2 Bw2 L' 3Fw F Lw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Uw B 3Fw' Dw2 Lw' B Uw R' 3Dw Dw2 U2 B2 Uw 3Lw2 F' Uw L D2 Bw' 3Bw2 3Uw Uw2 D2 3Lw' Rw2 Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw' Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 R 3Bw' 3Rw' B 3Lw 3Dw2 Dw2 U Lw' 3Dw 3Fw B2 Uw Bw Dw Lw2 L' Dw' 3Bw2 3Uw2 Rw2 B
*5. *Lw' Rw' 3Dw D' B Fw2 Bw U Uw 3Bw' L 3Rw R Fw2 R' Bw2 3Uw2 Rw2 D2 Dw' 3Rw Uw' 3Dw Lw 3Bw' L Rw' F2 Rw Fw2 Bw U2 Dw2 3Dw 3Fw' Lw2 D2 Fw' 3Lw' 3Rw Bw2 Lw U D2 R2 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw U Uw2 3Bw 3Fw Lw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Fw B2 R' Bw Rw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Bw B F Rw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Rw' L2 F 3Bw2 U L' R 3Dw2 L2 3Fw' 3Lw U D 3Fw' 3Dw2 L' 3Rw2 Rw Dw' U Rw U Dw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Fw L' B Rw Bw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R U2
*2. *U' R2 F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R U2
*3. *U2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 U' F' D2 F R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R' D L' U L2 F' Rw' Uw'
*2. *R' U B' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 U F2 R U' L R2 B D2 U' L2 D Rw Uw2
*3. *U B' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' F2 R2 U' B' L U L B2 F' D L' U Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' D2 R' U2 L U2 R' D2 L2 B' U F R B D' F' R' B U2 Rw2 U L' D' Rw2 U Rw2 Uw2 B2 D' U2 L D2 Fw R U B2 U Fw' L' Uw R2 Uw Rw' D2 R' z
*2. *B L U2 F' D' F' B2 L' U L' D2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' Uw2 Rw2 L' F2 Uw2 R' B R B2 R' Fw2 B Uw B' Uw Rw2 R Fw' R' Uw' R2 B2 D L z y'
*3. *F U B2 L' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 U B F L D' F R B Uw2 L D2 Fw2 L B Uw2 Rw2 R B' D2 B L' Uw Fw2 R' L' D' Rw Uw Rw2 R Uw' L Fw' F' x2 y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Bw' Rw' Bw B' D' L' Uw' R' Dw L' Bw2 Dw2 B2 D' F' L Lw2 R' F' Rw2 Fw B2 Lw U2 D Rw2 U2 R D' L2 Bw' F2 B2 U2 Bw2 D' L2 U2 Rw' Lw2 R2 Uw B' Bw2 Dw U D2 Fw Uw Fw2 Dw F' L R' B' Fw' L Lw Uw' 3Rw
*2. *Fw2 Uw D2 Rw' F Lw U' Dw2 D2 Bw' D' Rw2 B' R' L' B2 Rw2 Uw Rw' D Bw' D2 Lw' Rw Uw' Dw2 R' D Bw' Dw2 Bw Dw2 F' D2 Lw Bw Lw D F' Dw2 Fw2 F2 Dw' Fw R U2 Dw L' Uw2 B' Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 L B' U Uw2 Fw' Dw2 L2 3Rw2 3Uw2
*3. *Dw2 L2 Lw2 Dw2 L R2 Uw2 Bw Uw' B2 Bw Lw' Fw L' R2 B' U2 Fw L' F Bw2 U' Lw2 B U' Rw' B Dw2 Bw Fw Uw' B Fw F' R' B F Lw2 U R2 D Bw L F D F B2 Rw Bw Rw2 B2 U Dw2 L' B Bw2 L2 B2 Fw2 F 3Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Rw Dw Bw' Rw2 B2 3Uw2 3Rw B2 Rw 3Uw' Bw' D2 Uw R Fw2 3Fw Bw' Rw' Dw' Bw' U2 R2 U2 R' Rw' 3Fw' F 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 D' 3Rw' B Uw' B 3Rw2 R' F2 3Fw2 U 3Fw' Fw F' R' L 3Fw 3Rw B2 L Bw 3Uw2 3Rw Uw2 L Dw' Uw2 L2 D 3Uw' L2 D Dw2 Fw2 3Rw2 L2 Lw2 D Lw' Rw' 3Fw 3Rw' U' 3Uw2 R U' R' 3Fw U' z y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Rw L' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Dw U Bw' Uw2 3Fw' Fw' L' Uw Rw2 U2 F D' F R B' Bw2 3Uw Lw 3Fw2 3Bw' F2 Lw' 3Bw2 Dw Lw' B F2 Fw2 3Uw F' 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Dw' B F' Dw2 3Rw' U 3Uw L Uw Lw' 3Dw' Rw' Fw2 B' 3Fw' U Bw2 B2 Lw' 3Bw2 3Fw L 3Fw' F' 3Rw D2 Dw' Uw2 U' 3Lw' 3Fw' Dw 3Dw Bw Fw' F' 3Rw 3Dw' B2 Lw2 F 3Dw' 3Rw' Rw2 3Dw2 Rw2 3Lw Fw 3Uw 3Bw Rw Uw' L' 3Rw' 3Dw Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw R' Fw2 3Rw2 z y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D F U' L2 F L2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' F D' R2 B2 R' U Rw
*2. *U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 F U' B2 D' L2 B2 L' B' U F Rw2 Uw
*3. *D R F' D2 B F' D2 F' U2 L2 R U' L U' F' U' F' D' B Rw' Uw2
*4. *U F' U F U R2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' D' F' R' F Rw2 Uw'
*5. *R' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U R F2 L D' L U' B' U L' D2 Fw'
*6. *U2 R2 B L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' U2 F2 U L' R2 B' R2 B' D' Fw
*7. *U2 L U2 F' U2 B U2 L2 D2 F' L2 R' D B D2 L U2 F L2 U' Rw2
*8. *F' L2 F' U2 B L2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 D' R' D' L2 U' B2 R2 Fw Uw
*9. *D R B2 R' F' U' B U R B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 D2 B D' Fw' Uw'
*10. *B' L2 U2 B' R' U' L' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' L' Uw'
*11. *L2 U2 F' U2 D2 B2 L F' D B R2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F R F' Uw2
*12. *R2 U' L B' D L' D' L' U2 B2 L D2 R D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L Uw
*13. *R' B L F' R2 D U B2 F2 U R2 L D2 U2 B2 D' L' U2 F Rw'
*14. *B' R2 B F2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 R D2 U' L F D' F' R2 D' B2 Rw2
*15. *L2 D' U2 B' F' U2 L2 B R2 F2 L B2 U B L2 D B2 U2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*16. *B D B2 U2 R' L2 U L D R' F' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*17. *R U' F L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 U2 B L' D B U R2 D' R Fw Uw2
*18. *B R U' F L2 B R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F' U' F2 D2 L' F L D2 Rw2 Uw2
*19. *D2 B D R2 D' F2 D' L2 B L' D' F2 R2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*20. *F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F R' U L B L' D2 U' F U F2 Rw Uw'
*21. *B D L F' D' F2 L' D2 B' D' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' B' L2 D Rw'
*22. *B D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F2 D L2 R D U R' B' R2 F' D Rw2 Uw2
*23. *D2 R L B' U2 L2 B L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 F2 B2 D R D F' U2 Fw' Uw2
*24. *L2 R2 D' U' L2 D R2 U' B2 U' L' B' R' F' D2 B L2 R2 F' Uw
*25. *U L' D' F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U B U' F U' L' U' Rw2
*26. *R B R D' L B2 R2 F' R' U L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U Fw Uw
*27. *L F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 F' U L2 F' L U' F D2 U' F' D Rw' Uw2
*28. *B D' R' L U F2 D' L' U F U2 F R2 F R2 D2 F2 R D Rw2 Uw
*29. *B2 R D B2 U' F' B D L D F' U D2 R2 D' B2 U2 D Rw' Uw2
*30. *F' U2 F' D' R D' F R' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*31. *B2 L' F' U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F R D L2 U2 R' D' R Fw Uw2
*32. *R U' B' U2 B L2 F' L2 R2 U2 B D' F' L' U R' U R2 F' Rw2
*33. *R' B2 L D' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 F R2 B2 D B' F2 U L2 Fw
*34. *U2 F U2 F' D L F D L B2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F' U' Rw2 Uw'
*35. *R' B U F' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R D L D U2 B' F' R2 Fw Uw2
*36. *B' U' R D' L B L D L D2 L U2 D2 B2 R U2 R F2 R2 F' Rw
*37. *D2 U2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B' U' L D' R B' L2 U B D' F' Uw'
*38. *D2 R U' F L2 F2 U2 B' R' L' F' R F2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*39. *L U2 B' R U B' D F2 L B2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B L' Fw
*40. *B' L D2 F' R2 D2 F L2 R2 B F2 U' F' D B U R B2 L2 B' Rw' Uw
*41. *U F B2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' B2 L F D' B2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 Rw2
*42. *D2 F U R F2 L2 U2 B' R2 U R U2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*43. *L' F D B2 U' F L2 D F2 B' D L U2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 F2 Uw
*44. *D F D2 B' R2 B F R2 F' D2 R U B L F R D' F' R' F' Uw
*45. *F2 R' B D F' B' L F' R' B L D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 D' Rw2 Uw
*46. *B R' D L2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 L D' L U' R' F U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*47. *U F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U L' D2 B2 D2 B R2 U R' B R F' Rw
*48. *B R D R2 D2 B L D' R2 B D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 Rw' Uw
*49. *D F' R' F' U' F D' B' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R D Fw
*50. *F L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' R2 U2 R' D2 F U' L U F D F Rw Uw2
*51. *B U2 R B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U R2 L B D L' B U F Uw
*52. *R B L2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' U' F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 R2 U Fw' Uw
*53. *R2 U D F' R' B U D L' B U2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 Fw Uw
*54. *L' D' F2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 B L2 U2 L' R2 F2 D' B' D2 U2 Rw'
*55. *R2 B2 R' F2 R F2 L F L F' L' D R D R2 B2 D B Rw' Uw'
*56. *D2 B R F L' R' B2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 D B L D' R' D U' Fw'
*57. *D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L R' D B D U2 B F L' U' Fw Uw
*58. *D R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 L D2 B' D' U2 L' B' D2 L Fw' Uw
*59. *L' D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R F' U2 B' L B2 U2 R' B R2 U Rw Uw2
*60. *U' L' B' D2 F L D' R' U2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 Fw' Uw'
*61. *U2 B' R' B' L2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F R U' F2 Rw Uw
*62. *F2 U L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F U2 L' F D2 B' U2 L' Uw'
*63. *F R2 U' D2 F' R' U2 D' B U2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F' R Fw Uw
*64. *F' D2 F D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L' F R D2 F' U R' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*65. *F2 L2 U' F L' F2 U' F' D F2 U2 R2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 L' F' U2 Rw'
*66. *B2 L2 U2 R F2 R' B2 L' U' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 U L U Fw' Uw'
*67. *D2 F D' B L2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 L' U R' U L D' U' R Fw' Uw
*68. *R' U B2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 L F D R' U' F2 L B2 R' D2 Rw Uw2
*69. *L2 B R U' D B' R2 F U' R' L2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B' Uw'
*70. *B2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 L' R' F D' U' F' U2 R' D Fw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R' B2 R B2 L U2 F2 L2 B U' B' L' B2 D' B2 L' D2 F'
*2. *D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D U' F2 R2 B D2 U' B' D2 F L2 U L' F' D2
*3. *D2 L2 B2 D F R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 R' D B D'
*4. *U' B' D2 R F2 D2 L R2 F2 R U' R2 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 F U2
*5. *L' U' L2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R D R' U L2 R' B R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B2 L U' F2 L F R L' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D F' U'
*2. *R F2 L' U B2 L2 B L2 B' R2 B F2 R' F R2 U' F' L B
*3. *U' B2 U F2 D2 U' B' D2 R' D2 F' D L2 B2 R U' F D'
*4. *D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' R' F U B' F D B2 D L' D2
*5. *U2 R2 B' U L U B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' U F R2 U2 B L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R D' F B2 R U R2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F R' U R2
*2. *F U' L' B' U B' L2 F B' R2 U2 D2 R' U2 R2 L D2 U'
*3. *B' L' F2 R' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F D' F2 U L2 R B2 F
*4. *U' D' L U2 L D F U2 R D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F U2 B2
*5. *L' U D B' U F D' B L F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B L F2 D' R' F L2 B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 D' F D F R' L2 U B' R2 B' R F2 R F2 R' D2 L' B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' B2 L F' B U2 L F2 R D2 F B2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' R U' R' U2 R2 F R2 U' R2
*3. *F R U F2 R2 B2 R U2 L' B2 L U' B' L R' B' D2 U L
*4. *U B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 R U' L D L D L' F Uw2 Fw2 B2 R2 Uw2 R' F' Uw2 R' B2 Rw2 L R2 Uw D F Uw2 B2 R' Fw L' Uw Rw2 F' D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F U' R2 U2 R' U R' F U' F U
*3. *R2 L' B2 D2 R2 U D2 F' B2 R U2 R' U2 L B2 L' D2 B2 L F'
*4. *R' F L2 B2 R' F' B' R2 U B2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 U2 D' Uw2 R Fw2 B2 Rw2 L D Fw2 Rw2 U F2 R' D2 Fw R' Fw2 F Uw Fw F2 Rw Fw' B U2 Fw'
*5. *U' F Rw' Uw' R' D U2 Fw2 D Fw2 Bw' U F' D' Uw2 U' Dw Bw' B2 Lw2 F' Uw D' Bw2 R U' Uw F2 D B2 Bw U Lw' B' U' Lw' F Dw2 U' B Uw' F' L Lw2 Fw F Dw' Uw' Lw D' U F D' R2 U Bw Uw Dw2 R2 Uw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F' U' R2 F U' F U' R' F R
*3. *U2 B2 D B2 U L2 R2 F2 D B U F U' L D B R B2 R2 F
*4. *B' R B2 R' L2 D2 F U R2 F' B' D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' L U' Fw2 Uw2 R U' Fw2 D2 L B2 U L U' Rw2 U2 L2 Fw' L' R2 Fw' Rw' R' F2 R2 Fw D2 Rw' B'
*5. *F2 Rw U' Fw2 R' L Bw2 Lw2 B2 Lw L Uw2 Bw' R' D' Uw2 Lw Bw2 L Fw2 Bw2 Rw R Uw Rw Lw' Uw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 D F2 D2 F Lw2 Fw2 U2 L2 Rw' Lw2 D' U' Fw2 U R2 Bw2 R2 D' F' B Dw' U Bw2 Lw U2 L' Uw' U2 Rw' D2
*6. *Uw' Lw R2 B' D Fw' F2 D2 3Fw' Rw' Lw' Dw2 Lw L' 3Rw' Fw F2 3Fw R 3Fw2 B' U D F2 Bw D 3Uw L 3Rw2 Dw2 3Uw2 U R F2 Bw2 Fw2 3Rw' D2 B2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw' D Dw2 L2 D2 3Uw Dw' Lw2 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw' U' F U2 3Fw Bw2 L' U' B2 L2 3Fw R L' 3Fw2 U2 Dw R2 3Rw F2 3Fw D' Uw2 3Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw2 U B Dw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R2 U' R' U2 R U2 F' R' U
*3. *U R' D U2 L' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 F R' U2 B D' B2
*4. *F' D2 B F2 U R' B F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B' U' L Fw2 Rw2 U' B' Uw2 F D' B2 Uw2 B2 D2 U Rw' U D2 F2 D2 L2 Fw' L2 Uw' Fw Rw2 U' F2
*5. *Uw2 F2 Fw B' U Bw Dw' B' L' R2 Fw' D' Dw B' L' B2 R Fw2 R Bw' L' R Dw' U2 F R2 F' B R Lw' U2 Dw F' D L2 Rw2 B' Bw2 U' F2 R Bw' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw L Uw F2 B' L' F Rw2 Bw B U' Rw2 Lw' U' Uw
*6. *Lw' Fw' F2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw Lw' R' 3Rw2 F D' Rw2 Uw Fw' D' L Fw2 Rw D2 Bw2 U2 3Uw2 Fw' R' Uw Dw2 Lw' Uw' L' Lw Dw2 3Rw2 R2 D' F' B2 3Rw2 L2 R 3Fw2 3Uw B L Bw' Uw2 Lw B2 D' Lw2 Rw Fw' U2 B' Bw2 Dw2 Uw B' Bw' Dw' Lw2 3Uw' F' L 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw' Fw Bw U2 L2 Fw Uw2 D2 Lw' L 3Uw' Fw'
*7. *Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Uw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 3Dw Uw Dw2 Fw2 Dw' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Lw D2 B D 3Rw2 3Uw' B2 R2 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw B2 Fw' 3Lw2 Fw' R Lw2 Fw' B 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Dw2 D' Dw2 3Fw Dw2 3Lw 3Uw2 Uw U L' 3Rw' 3Bw' Uw2 3Lw2 D2 3Rw2 Fw2 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Bw' F' Lw2 3Fw' Lw Bw2 Uw 3Rw R2 Rw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Lw2 F2 Uw F2 3Rw' D2 R2 3Dw Dw2 Rw B2 Rw2 Uw2 3Uw' L2 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw 3Lw U Bw' Rw' Fw' 3Uw Uw' 3Fw2 R' 3Bw Fw2 F' Dw 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Lw

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR1- DL6+ UL4+ U5- R3- D5- L5- ALL4- y2 U5- R0+ D2+ L1+ ALL1- DR
*2. *UR3- DR4+ DL5+ UL0+ U0+ R1+ D2- L3+ ALL2- y2 U4- R3+ D2+ L1+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR4- DR2+ DL3+ UL5+ U3+ R1- D2+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R5- D2- L6+ ALL1+ DL
*4. *UR3+ DR2+ DL0+ UL3+ U3- R5- D2- L2+ ALL2- y2 U0+ R3+ D5+ L1+ ALL2+
*5. *UR4+ DR3+ DL1+ UL4+ U3+ R0+ D2- L3- ALL0+ y2 U0+ R2- D3+ L5+ ALL1+

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R L R' U' B' R' L' B' U' R' u' l' b
*2. *B R' U L' R' B R' B R L R' l' r'
*3. *L' R' L U R' L' U' B U B' L u' l' r' b
*4. *R' U B U L R' U L' U B' R u' l' r
*5. *B R' L' U L U' R' L' U B' R' u' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (2,5) / (-2,4) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (1,0) / (3,0)
*2. *(0,2) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) /
*3. *(-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-2,0)
*4. *(4,0) / (2,-4) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (2,-2) / (-2,0) /
*5. *(-5,0) / (-1,5) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (-5,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (1,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L R U L' B' R U L B
*2. *B R B R' L B' U R' L' U L
*3. *L U L' R L B U R B' R' L
*4. *L R U' B L R' B' U R' L U'
*5. *L R B L' B' U' B L B' U' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip R U2 F2' U2 BL2' BR2 U2 BR flip R2 U L2 BL2' U' R BR2' U2 F2' R' U' F2' R2' U' R2 F2' U2' F2 R
*2. *F' L2' U2 F U' flip F2' U' R' F2' BR2 BL2' L2 BL U R2 F' R' F R' F' U F2' R F' R2'
*3. *R2' flip U2 BR2' R2 U' L' F' BL' L flip U2 F2 R2' F2' BL2 U' BL2 L2 BR' F' R U F2 U F R' F2 R2' U2' R F2
*4. *L2 F' BR' R2 F2' U R flip U2 F2' U BL2' U L2 BL2' BR2 U R2 F2 R F2' R2 U2 R2 F2' R' U R2
*5. *L' flip U BR2' BL' BR2' U' L U2' BL' U flip U2 BL BR2 U' L2' BL2' U BL2 R2' F2' R2' F2 R2' F U2' F2' R' F R' U2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R' U' F' U F U' R U R2 U
*3. *F D2 U2 F L2 B U2 R U F L' F R F' D' L2 U2 B'
*4. *B' R2 U L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F L' D' B R2 B2 F R' D' Fw2 R Uw2 R2 D2 Fw2 R2 F R' Uw2 D2 L' F' Uw' B L Uw D' B2 Fw Uw Rw' F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *Dw2 D2 Rw2 Dw Lw2 Bw' U L2 U Rw2 D' L2 R' Uw F' Fw' Rw2 Uw Lw B L' F2 Lw' L Dw' B' Bw Lw2 Fw' B2 L' R2 B2 Fw Uw Fw' U2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 Dw' D2 Fw B Lw' U' Dw' Bw Lw' L Dw'
*OH. *D' F D' U2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 R D2 F L' R' B2 L' F L2 U
*Clock. *UR1+ DR3- DL1+ UL1- U5+ R4- D5+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R2- D4+ L4- ALL6+ UR UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L R' L R' B' R B' R' L B r' b
*Square-1. *(0,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (1,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-2)
*Skewb. *R U R U R U L B' U' R' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f' l' b' B r' b' f' B' R F L R' F L R'
*2. *L' F l' L r' b l' r B' L' R B L F L R F
*3. *B R' b' B' r f r' b' f' L' R B' F R F R'
*4. *R' l' L F b' r f l b F L R' B L' F'
*5. *l L' B' b f l f' l L B F L' R F L' R' B' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R Uw' L' Bw Uw' U' L B Uw' R Rw Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw Lw' Rw' Uw Lw' u' l' r b'
*2. *Rw B' Lw' Rw' L' B' Rw' B' Uw' R' Lw' Rw' Bw Lw' Bw Uw' u r' b'
*3. *Rw Lw' Rw U' Rw R Bw' U' Rw' L B' Bw' Lw' Rw Bw Lw Bw Lw l' r' b'
*4. *Uw R' Bw Uw L R' Lw' Bw L B' Lw' Uw Bw' Rw Lw' Uw Lw' Rw l r b'
*5. *U' Rw' Lw' U L' Bw' B Uw Rw' L R Bw' Uw Lw' Uw Lw Uw' Rw u r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 R U2 L D L2 D R U2 R D2 L U R U2 L2 D R U L D2 R2 U2 R D3 L U L U R2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 R U3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R D R2 D2 L U L D R U2 L2 D R U2 R2 D3 L U L D R U R D L U3 R D L U L D L D2 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L D R D2 L2 U L D R U2 R D2 L U3 L D2 R U R D R U L D2 R U L U2 L D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L3 U2 R D R2 D L3 U R2 D L D R2 U2 L U R D L D R U L U L D2 L D R3 U L3 U2 R D3 L U2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R D L2 U R3 D L2 D R U L2 D R D R U R U2 L D L D R U L2 D R D L U R U2 R D3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L U F L' F2 D' R U F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 F U' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' F' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 R' U B2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 D L D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B L U2 L2 D F2 R' U F2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' L' D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 R2 F' U' D' F L U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F L U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U L D' R B L B2 D B2 L2 F' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 B U' B2 L D' R2 F R2 F' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B'
*2. *B L2 D R2 L F' U2 R' L2 B L2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B'
*3. *L2 U2 B' U2 F R' D B' L2 F2 R B2 D2 R2 L2 U' L' U'
*4. *R B' D2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 R F' R F U2 L' B2 U' L'
*5. *F B2 R U D' L2 B D' L2 B2 R' L' F2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UL UB UR UB UR UB UL UB UR UF UB UR LB UL UF UR LB RF UF UR UF UR UL UF UB LB UB UR RB UR UF UL LF UL UF UB UR LF UL UF UR UB DR RB DB DF RF UR RB UB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF UL+2 UF LB UL+ RF DR+2 DF LF+ DR+ DB+ DL+2 LF- RF+2 DB- UB-2
*2. * UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UR LB UL UB UR UF UR UF LB RF UR UB UL RF UF UR UB LB RB UR LF UF UL UB UR RF UF RB UR LF DB LB RB DB DL LB DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UF+2 UR LF UF+ RB DB+2 DR RF+ DB+ DL+ DF+2 RF- RB LB+2 DL+2 LB-2 UL+ RB-2 UB UL UB+2 UL+2 UB- DL+
*3. * UF UR UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UL RF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB LB RF UR UF UR RB LF UF UR UB UR UL UB LF UL UF RF UR RB LF DB RB DB DF RF UR LF UL DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LB+ RF+2 DR RF+2
*4. * UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UB UL RF UR UF UB LB UL UB LB UL UB LB UL RF UR RF RB UR UF UL UB UR RB LF UF UL LB UL RF UF DB DR RB DF RF UR UB LB DB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 LB RF- UF+ RF+ UF RF UF+ DB DR+2 RB+ DR RB DR+ RB+2 DB RB DB+2 LB+ DB LB DR-2
*5. * UR UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UL UF UR UF UR UL LB UB UL UF UR RF UF UR UF UB UR LB RF RB UR UF RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UF UB LF UL UB RB UB DB DL LB UL UB UR RF DR RB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ LF+ UF LF+2 RB+ DR RB+2 DF+2 DL+ LB DF+ UF+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F' R F D R BR R' BR' D' F U F L F' L' U' R L U F U' R' L' F U' R' F' L' BL' B' D BR R D BL'
*2. *R BR' F' D' F D BR F R' D BR' D' R F D BR' D' R F L R' F R F U' R F' U' F R U' BR F' D B R U'
*3. *F' BR' F' D' F D BR F R F R' U F L F' L' U' F R F L F U' L' U' R' U F' U L F' R BL' BR R L' U F
*4. *U L' U' F R U R' U' F' U' L' U F R U R' U' F' U L R U' F R' L F' L R U' R L' U BR R BL L BL' F' R
*5. *R F R' F L F L' R U L' U' L R F U F L F' L' U' R' U L' U' L' U' F' R' L' U' R L' D' BL' BR' B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2022)

Results for week 50: Congratulations to Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini, Luke Garrett, and asiahyoo1997!

*2x2x2*(205)
1.  1.29 Charles Jerome
2.  1.39 Luke Garrett
3.  1.42 NongQuocDuy


Spoiler



4.  1.48 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.49 BrianJ
6.  1.54 Legomanz
7.  1.61 Danny Morgan
8.  1.66 fc3x3
9.  1.70 fdskljgrie
10.  1.86 Shaun Mack
11.  1.87 AydenNguyen
12.  1.94 TipsterTrickster 
13.  2.01 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
14.  2.02 baseballjello67
15.  2.04 leomannen
16.  2.27 Daniel Partridge
17.  2.37 tsutt099
18.  2.39 DhruvA
19.  2.42 SpeedyReedy
20.  2.51 Ash Black
21.  2.52 Jge
22.  2.58 Christopher Fandrich
23.  2.60 nigelthecuber
23.  2.60 Imsoosm
25.  2.70 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  2.70 turtwig
27.  2.78 lilwoaji
28.  2.85 Parist P
29.  2.87 ponte_fast
30.  2.89 remopihel
31.  2.91 tylerkochy
32.  2.92 AidanNoogie
33.  2.96 2017LAMB06
34.  3.05 Max C.
35.  3.08 derk
36.  3.09 Jan Kasprzak
37.  3.10 asiahyoo1997
38.  3.12 any name you wish
39.  3.13 Hargun02
40.  3.16 Camerone Chin
41.  3.18 Adam Chodyniecki
42.  3.19 Marcus Siu
43.  3.22 AndyMok
44.  3.26 Cale S
44.  3.26 WizardCM
46.  3.27 MCuber
47.  3.29 Ontricus
48.  3.30 Cody_Caston
49.  3.34 bluishshark
50.  3.36 mihnea3000
51.  3.37 BradenTheMagician
52.  3.38 zSquirreL
53.  3.41 hyn
54.  3.44 Boris McCoy
55.  3.45 KarlJagiel
55.  3.45 abhijat
57.  3.48 gruuby
58.  3.51 Ryan Pilat
59.  3.60 NN29Cubes
59.  3.60 Topher_
61.  3.64 Fred Lang
62.  3.68 Nevan J
63.  3.70 Kacper Jędrzejuk
63.  3.70 Kgr
65.  3.71 VectorCubes
66.  3.72 CubeLub3r
67.  3.73 SpiFunTastic
68.  3.74 Jay Cubes
69.  3.75 eyeballboi
70.  3.80 d2polld
71.  3.82 ichcubegerne
71.  3.82 Ravman
73.  3.83 2018KUCZ01
73.  3.83 rdurette10
75.  3.84 Oliver Pällo
76.  3.85 TheReasonableCuber
77.  3.87 stanley chapel
77.  3.87 JustGoodCuber
79.  3.92 Jami Viljanen
80.  3.94 InfinityCuber324
80.  3.94 Parke187
82.  3.96 beabernardes
83.  4.05 midnightcuberx
84.  4.11 Sawyer
85.  4.14 DynaXT
86.  4.15 yijunleow
87.  4.20 juanixxds
88.  4.26 bennettstouder
89.  4.28 DGCubes
89.  4.28 floqualmie
91.  4.31 JacobLittleton
92.  4.33 Chris Van Der Brink
93.  4.34 Raymos Castillo
94.  4.37 FishTalons
95.  4.40 Clock_Enthusiast
96.  4.41 Tues
97.  4.43 qaz
98.  4.45 elimescube
99.  4.50 Ivanko_UA
99.  4.50 ProStar
101.  4.51 wearephamily1719
101.  4.51 abunickabhi
103.  4.52 hotufos
104.  4.57 JohnSax
105.  4.58 CB21
106.  4.59 superkitkat106
107.  4.60 Noob's Cubes
108.  4.63 Swagrid
109.  4.65 Mr_Man_I_Am
110.  4.68 tornadotypist
111.  4.70 AlexISCrazy
112.  4.73 Magma Cubing
113.  4.74 Johnathan Young
114.  4.76 yoyoyobank3
114.  4.76 Cubing Mania
116.  4.80 FaTyl
117.  4.87 Koen van Aller
118.  4.88 Qzinator
119.  4.96 agradess2
119.  4.96 NicsMunari
121.  4.97 drpfisherman
122.  5.01 Isaiah Scott
122.  5.01 Nitin Kumar 2018
124.  5.04 Nong Quoc Khanh
125.  5.06 sigalig
126.  5.07 Panagiotis Christopoulos
127.  5.09 JakeAK
128.  5.16 tigermaxi
128.  5.16 Fisko
130.  5.19 Jakub26
131.  5.21 I am gan for cubes
132.  5.27 CT-6666
132.  5.27 bbbbbbbowen
134.  5.29 Cuber15
135.  5.31 cuberswoop
136.  5.38 Kyle Ho
137.  5.39 A_Fast
138.  5.43 lumes2121
139.  5.48 CryptoConnor
140.  5.51 Cubing_Paddy
141.  5.57 Daniel Exequiel
142.  5.61 whatshisbucket
143.  5.65 Edmund
143.  5.65 rlnninja44
145.  5.75 Meow_dasKatze
146.  5.76 Meanjuice
147.  5.77 KamTheCuber
148.  5.78 EthanMCuber
149.  5.85 Caden Fisher
150.  5.86 Li Xiang
151.  5.93 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
152.  5.96 GooseCuber
153.  6.00 Poorcuber09
154.  6.12 CaptainCuber
155.  6.14 Quixoteace
156.  6.20 Tekooo
156.  6.20 robotmania
158.  6.21 imapickle07
159.  6.29 Danielle Ang
160.  6.34 pb_cuber
160.  6.34 xyzzy
162.  6.36 tungsten
163.  6.39 Hari Hari
164.  6.46 CuberThomas
165.  6.56 UkkoE
166.  6.59 CasperHegt
167.  6.63 GeographicalCuber
168.  6.64 AnnaW
169.  6.70 Stokey
170.  6.73 Lukz
171.  6.81 vilkkuti25
172.  6.92 Mike Hughey
173.  6.95 Somebody0009
174.  7.20 kbrune
175.  7.21 Lord brainy
176.  7.43 SpeedCubeLegend17
177.  7.45 Cuber.Hello.com
178.  7.81 Jack Law
179.  7.93 Penguinocuber
180.  7.99 sDLfj
181.  8.12 EmmaTheCapicorn
182.  8.14 MazeHew
183.  8.24 Running for cube
184.  8.33 Andy Chakarov
185.  8.45 Rubika-37-021204
186.  8.91 Iglesauce
186.  8.91 calvinhart
188.  9.13 Soldier
189.  9.37 MarkA64
190.  9.46 Jany
191.  9.58 Jrg
192.  9.96 One Wheel
193.  10.35 pranavAR
194.  10.85 Beerwah
195.  11.21 Hexamonka
196.  11.40 Christopher Crnjak
197.  11.66 sporteisvogel
198.  11.92 Krökeldil
199.  12.55 Jacck
200.  14.10 arbivara
201.  15.13 landon_123
202.  18.69 http_Noel
203.  19.89 Egb
204.  25.90 Nealius4Realius
205.  28.30 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(262)
1.  4.78 iLikeCheese
2.  5.40 Luke Garrett
3.  6.38 Shaun Mack


Spoiler



4.  6.58 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  6.62 benzhao
6.  6.69 DLXCubing
7.  6.71 domrred
8.  6.73 BrianJ
9.  6.81 Danny Morgan
10.  6.98 Parist P
11.  7.00 asiahyoo1997
12.  7.07 Ryan Pilat
13.  7.35 alexanderpersaud
14.  7.36 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  7.37 lilwoaji
16.  7.55 Charles Jerome
17.  7.57 MichaelNielsen
18.  7.60 tsutt099
19.  7.74 NathanaelCubes
20.  7.81 AydenNguyen
21.  7.82 Max C.
22.  7.86 parkertrager
23.  7.93 Adam Chodyniecki
24.  7.96 AndyMok
25.  8.00 Christopher Fandrich
26.  8.29 AidanNoogie
26.  8.29 2018KUCZ01
28.  8.45 ExultantCarn
29.  8.53 cuberkid10
30.  8.55 Daniel Partridge
31.  8.56 abhijat
32.  8.57 eyeballboi
33.  8.62 Ash Black
34.  8.68 turtwig
35.  8.92 remopihel
36.  8.95 Camerone Chin
37.  8.96 NongQuocDuy
37.  8.96 Nihahhat
39.  9.01 Cale S
40.  9.03 VectorCubes
41.  9.04 derk
42.  9.06 logofetesulo1
43.  9.09 BradenTheMagician
44.  9.15 ichcubegerne
45.  9.24 Hargun02
46.  9.25 Marcus Siu
47.  9.30 Tues
48.  9.32 JacobLittleton
49.  9.42 DhruvA
50.  9.48 Vince M
51.  9.49 Dream Cubing
52.  9.50 NN29Cubes
53.  9.51 fc3x3
54.  9.56 Oliver Pällo
55.  9.57 KamTheCuber
56.  9.61 KarlJagiel
56.  9.61 Swagrid
58.  9.66 EvanWright1
58.  9.66 2017LAMB06
60.  9.71 qaz
61.  9.72 TheReasonableCuber
62.  9.73 SpeedyReedy
63.  9.76 Jge
64.  9.80 yijunleow
65.  9.85 agradess2
65.  9.85 mihnea3000
67.  9.98 WizardCM
68.  10.09 mariotdias
69.  10.10 beabernardes
70.  10.15 Imsoosm
71.  10.17 Ontricus
72.  10.19 DGCubes
73.  10.20 Raymos Castillo
74.  10.25 leomannen
74.  10.25 Cody_Caston
74.  10.25 Fred Lang
77.  10.28 TheCubingAddict980
78.  10.29 Chris Van Der Brink
79.  10.30 any name you wish
80.  10.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
81.  10.40 cubeth
81.  10.40 tigermaxi
81.  10.40 Mr_Man_I_Am
84.  10.42 Parke187
85.  10.52 20luky3
86.  10.58 zSquirreL
87.  10.61 bennettstouder
88.  10.64 MCuber
89.  10.67 tylerkochy
89.  10.67 MartinN13
89.  10.67 dylpickle123780
92.  10.71 sigalig
92.  10.71 bbbbbbbowen
94.  10.77 gruuby
95.  10.87 JakeAK
96.  10.91 NicsMunari
97.  10.97 juanixxds
98.  11.04 RedstoneTim
99.  11.07 KingCanyon
100.  11.14 Koen van Aller
101.  11.26 Magma Cubing
102.  11.30 midnightcuberx
102.  11.30 Hana_n
104.  11.48 abunickabhi
105.  11.50 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
105.  11.50 dhafin
105.  11.50 Jay Cubes
108.  11.62 Nong Quoc Khanh
109.  11.70 lumes2121
110.  11.78 Jami Viljanen
111.  11.81 fdskljgrie
112.  11.96 ican97
113.  12.02 Enoch Jiang
114.  12.09 FishTalons
115.  12.10 JohnSax
115.  12.10 Fisko
117.  12.13 rlnninja44
118.  12.19 Cuber15
119.  12.25 brad711
120.  12.29 Nitin Kumar 2018
121.  12.35 xyzzy
122.  12.36 d2polld
123.  12.38 cuberswoop
124.  12.45 PCCuber
125.  12.56 yoyoyobank3
126.  12.61 Keroma12
126.  12.61 Topher_
128.  12.62 DynaXT
129.  12.70 sqAree
130.  12.72 superkitkat106
131.  12.91 JustGoodCuber
132.  12.95 Sawyer
133.  13.00 Kgr
134.  13.07 Ali161102
135.  13.13 Nevan J
136.  13.15 LwBigcubes
137.  13.48 SpiFunTastic
138.  13.53 stanley chapel
139.  13.59 mystetcuningas
140.  13.64 Natemophi
141.  13.76 floqualmie
142.  13.77 drpfisherman
143.  13.83 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
143.  13.83 Cubing Mania
145.  13.92 Stokey
146.  13.96 rdurette10
147.  14.00 Cubing09
148.  14.11 Scrambled
149.  14.32 Daniel Exequiel
150.  14.36 Ssiא
151.  14.37 Isaiah Scott
152.  14.42 breadears
153.  14.43 Noob's Cubes
154.  14.53 CryptoConnor
155.  14.54 Ravman
156.  14.59 InfinityCuber324
157.  14.93 ProStar
158.  14.94 whatshisbucket
159.  14.97 vilkkuti25
160.  14.99 Running for cube
161.  15.02 CB21
162.  15.04 FaTyl
163.  15.13 GooseCuber
164.  15.19 CubeLub3r
165.  15.27 Somebody0009
166.  15.28 A_Fast
167.  15.30 Meow_dasKatze
168.  15.46 bluishshark
169.  15.51 elimescube
170.  15.54 Jan Kasprzak
171.  15.71 Burrito
172.  15.75 kbrune
173.  15.80 Li Xiang
174.  15.88 pb_cuber
175.  15.91 Henry13
176.  15.95 nigelthecuber
177.  15.96 Kyle Ho
178.  16.01 Chai003
179.  16.16 tornadotypist
180.  16.18 hyn
181.  16.21 tom0989123
182.  16.24 50ph14
183.  16.43 Joe Archibald
183.  16.43 pranavAR
183.  16.43 Johnathan Young
186.  16.88 Tomoki-cube
187.  16.94 Cubing_Paddy
188.  16.97 CuberThomas
188.  16.97 AnnaW
190.  17.14 Tekooo
191.  17.33 White KB
192.  17.48 CaptainCuber
193.  17.50 SpeedCubeLegend17
194.  17.65 Hari Hari
195.  17.67 Jakub26
196.  17.90 Danielle Ang
197.  18.12 CT-6666
198.  18.23 Arcanist
199.  18.24 Meanjuice
200.  18.29 great cuber
201.  18.32 padddi
202.  18.38 Poorcuber09
203.  18.72 AlexISCrazy
204.  19.10 IsekaiMe
205.  19.43 imapickle07
206.  19.61 Lord brainy
207.  19.85 Edmund
208.  20.16 N4C0
209.  20.26 jordi_frei
210.  20.27 Caden Fisher
211.  20.42 robotmania
212.  20.72 Twisted Cubing
213.  21.24 IsuckAtcubing124
214.  21.35 Elisa Rippe
215.  21.87 SuperCrafter51
216.  21.91 Panagiotis Christopoulos
216.  21.91 Lukz
218.  22.06 sporteisvogel
218.  22.06 GWL1000
220.  22.08 Quixoteace
221.  22.16 tungsten
222.  22.17 calvinhart
223.  22.37 CasperHegt
224.  22.54 Jrg
224.  22.54 Cuber.Hello.com
226.  22.68 Jack Law
227.  23.07 Jany
228.  23.34 One Wheel
229.  24.00 MazeHew
230.  24.04 1davey29
231.  24.55 Krökeldil
232.  24.90 Christopher Crnjak
233.  25.44 Mike Hughey
234.  25.49 I am gan for cubes
235.  25.61 NoSekt
236.  25.69 Rubika-37-021204
237.  25.90 GeographicalCuber
238.  26.28 EthanMCuber
239.  26.50 Penguinocuber
240.  27.55 F'prime
241.  27.97 Qzinator
242.  28.15 Nash171
243.  28.89 freshcuber.de
244.  30.19 Andy Chakarov
245.  30.22 Jacck
246.  33.02 HaiyaAustin
247.  33.54 Soldier
248.  33.78 EmmaTheCapicorn
249.  33.89 UkkoE
250.  34.38 Iglesauce
251.  35.02 arbivara
252.  35.43 Lutz_P
253.  35.91 Beerwah
254.  36.11 lucazdoescubingstuff
255.  37.59 edlich
256.  40.62 HelgeBerlin
257.  45.62 Fischlein
258.  45.65 http_Noel
259.  49.30 MatsBergsten
260.  54.97 Nealius4Realius
261.  1:08.77 VictorVulture
262.  1:22.06 XxLira_AftonxX


*4x4x4*(133)
1.  28.94 asiahyoo1997
2.  29.08 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
3.  29.74 Parist P


Spoiler



4.  30.51 Luke Garrett
5.  30.81 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  31.07 AndyMok
7.  31.19 thecubingwizard
8.  32.07 Charles Jerome
9.  33.27 Adam Chodyniecki
10.  34.36 Max C.
11.  34.66 MichaelNielsen
12.  34.72 Ryan Pilat
13.  34.76 Hargun02
14.  35.13 derk
15.  36.46 qaz
16.  36.50 AidanNoogie
17.  36.67 KarlJagiel
18.  36.90 logofetesulo1
19.  36.96 abhijat
20.  37.00 BradenTheMagician
21.  37.05 Camerone Chin
22.  37.60 ichcubegerne
23.  37.86 Marcus Siu
24.  37.91 DGCubes
25.  38.05 Tues
26.  38.22 2018KUCZ01
27.  38.67 WizardCM
28.  38.76 leomannen
28.  38.76 yijunleow
30.  38.98 Ontricus
31.  39.70 DhruvA
32.  39.76 Raymos Castillo
33.  40.59 lilwoaji
34.  40.66 20luky3
35.  41.40 agradess2
36.  41.67 MCuber
37.  42.43 sigalig
38.  42.91 cuberswoop
39.  43.01 ponte_fast
40.  43.56 juanixxds
41.  43.80 beabernardes
42.  44.15 NicsMunari
43.  44.16 Magma Cubing
44.  44.82 any name you wish
45.  45.00 NongQuocDuy
46.  45.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  45.07 bbbbbbbowen
48.  45.52 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  45.55 tylerkochy
50.  45.87 zSquirreL
51.  46.06 Parke187
52.  46.32 TheReasonableCuber
53.  46.41 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
54.  46.83 xyzzy
55.  47.24 Dylan Swarts
56.  47.36 gruuby
57.  48.03 Jami Viljanen
58.  48.17 bennettstouder
59.  48.20 Koen van Aller
60.  48.24 KamTheCuber
61.  48.29 drpfisherman
62.  48.47 CB21
63.  48.94 Enoch Jiang
64.  50.41 abunickabhi
65.  50.51 Daniel Exequiel
66.  51.62 Jay Cubes
67.  52.72 AnnaW
68.  52.78 ican97
69.  53.17 FishTalons
70.  54.58 lumes2121
71.  54.70 Fisko
72.  55.01 rdurette10
73.  57.06 Nitin Kumar 2018
74.  57.15 CT-6666
75.  57.55 tigermaxi
76.  57.92 CubeLub3r
77.  58.51 vilkkuti25
78.  58.52 Cubing Mania
79.  58.80 JustGoodCuber
80.  58.88 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
81.  59.71 d2polld
82.  1:00.11 Sawyer
83.  1:00.24 Meow_dasKatze
84.  1:00.30 KingCanyon
85.  1:01.12 yoyoyobank3
86.  1:01.43 JohnSax
87.  1:01.87 CaptainCuber
88.  1:02.62 Ali161102
89.  1:02.82 superkitkat106
90.  1:03.19 SpiFunTastic
91.  1:03.96 FaTyl
92.  1:04.74 Isaiah Scott
93.  1:05.03 Li Xiang
94.  1:05.72 ProStar
95.  1:08.79 Running for cube
96.  1:09.11 Henry13
97.  1:09.23 Tekooo
98.  1:10.61 nigelthecuber
99.  1:10.84 whatshisbucket
100.  1:11.32 Swagrid
101.  1:11.34 hyn
102.  1:12.17 breadears
103.  1:12.21 Poorcuber09
104.  1:12.94 Ravman
105.  1:14.74 IsekaiMe
106.  1:15.11 kbrune
107.  1:17.38 Cuber15
108.  1:19.34 A_Fast
109.  1:19.47 Topher_
110.  1:19.99 EthanMCuber
111.  1:20.68 robotmania
112.  1:24.08 Caden Fisher
113.  1:24.21 Jrg
114.  1:26.18 SpeedCubeLegend17
115.  1:26.85 One Wheel
116.  1:28.64 CuberThomas
117.  1:32.68 sporteisvogel
118.  1:35.24 Quixoteace
119.  1:37.72 Mike Hughey
120.  1:38.03 Rubika-37-021204
121.  1:42.99 Beerwah
122.  1:45.15 sDLfj
123.  1:53.27 Hari Hari
124.  1:53.69 Jacck
125.  2:01.37 MazeHew
126.  2:14.59 MatsBergsten
127.  2:19.16 Christopher Crnjak
128.  2:21.95 Jany
129.  2:26.88 Krökeldil
130.  2:29.52 jordi_frei
131.  DNF midnightcuberx
131.  DNF White KB
131.  DNF Johnathan Young


*5x5x5*(74)
1.  49.24 asiahyoo1997
2.  55.73 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
3.  57.46 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  58.12 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  1:00.12 Hargun02
6.  1:00.34 Parist P
7.  1:00.61 Luke Garrett
8.  1:01.89 ichcubegerne
9.  1:02.66 abhijat
10.  1:03.03 turtwig
11.  1:03.22 logofetesulo1
12.  1:04.55 AidanNoogie
13.  1:08.07 Max C.
14.  1:09.20 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:09.20 Marcus Siu
16.  1:10.84 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:11.09 KarlJagiel
18.  1:12.85 Magma Cubing
19.  1:13.08 derk
20.  1:14.60 Timona
21.  1:16.24 agradess2
22.  1:17.03 MichaelNielsen
23.  1:17.28 DGCubes
24.  1:18.60 ponte_fast
25.  1:19.41 qaz
26.  1:19.71 sigalig
27.  1:20.14 leomannen
28.  1:20.73 LwBigcubes
29.  1:21.54 gruuby
30.  1:22.04 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
31.  1:22.55 NongQuocDuy
32.  1:24.61 xyzzy
33.  1:26.10 juanixxds
34.  1:29.46 cuberswoop
35.  1:29.86 Ontricus
36.  1:30.72 CB21
37.  1:31.06 beabernardes
38.  1:36.54 CaptainCuber
39.  1:37.43 AnnaW
40.  1:39.17 Nitin Kumar 2018
41.  1:39.68 any name you wish
42.  1:42.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  1:47.94 vilkkuti25
44.  1:52.30 Isaiah Scott
45.  1:52.71 Poorcuber09
46.  1:53.81 KamTheCuber
47.  1:54.37 Daniel Exequiel
48.  2:02.07 whatshisbucket
49.  2:02.22 bbbbbbbowen
50.  2:07.34 breadears
51.  2:08.91 CT-6666
52.  2:09.70 Danielle Ang
53.  2:09.99 kbrune
54.  2:10.68 One Wheel
55.  2:21.81 Jrg
56.  2:24.97 Rubika-37-021204
57.  2:26.63 nigelthecuber
58.  2:29.50 sporteisvogel
59.  2:36.98 Quixoteace
60.  2:39.55 Jacck
61.  2:53.06 robotmania
62.  2:57.82 thomas.sch
63.  3:01.72 SpeedCubeLegend17
64.  3:06.14 CuberThomas
65.  3:13.68 Beerwah
66.  3:15.50 Mike Hughey
67.  3:18.38 Topher_
68.  3:22.88 Ravman
69.  4:38.13 Krökeldil
70.  4:46.51 MatsBergsten
71.  6:43.73 Iglesauce
72.  DNF abunickabhi
72.  DNF Ali161102
72.  DNF http_Noel


*6x6x6*(47)
1.  1:31.84 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:39.03 AndyMok
3.  1:45.88 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  1:49.98 ichcubegerne
5.  1:53.03 Hargun02
6.  1:53.17 arquillian
7.  1:54.72 thecubingwizard
8.  1:59.77 Luke Garrett
9.  2:07.60 LwBigcubes
10.  2:08.84 Raymos Castillo
11.  2:09.50 agradess2
12.  2:09.69 KarlJagiel
13.  2:12.04 Max C.
14.  2:12.75 abhijat
15.  2:16.63 sigalig
16.  2:18.00 Keroma12
17.  2:18.03 drpfisherman
18.  2:25.44 xyzzy
19.  2:26.16 DGCubes
20.  2:28.52 gruuby
21.  2:29.27 Parist P
22.  2:30.93 TheReasonableCuber
23.  2:31.06 BradenTheMagician
24.  2:31.28 qaz
25.  2:31.40 ponte_fast
26.  2:37.16 CB21
27.  2:56.06 eyeballboi
28.  3:01.63 abunickabhi
29.  3:08.99 elimescube
30.  3:13.85 FishTalons
31.  3:19.89 Nitin Kumar 2018
32.  3:25.10 vilkkuti25
33.  3:28.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  3:32.48 any name you wish
35.  3:33.04 CaptainCuber
36.  3:43.52 Isaiah Scott
37.  3:50.87 Jrg
38.  3:52.48 One Wheel
39.  3:55.95 juanixxds
40.  4:13.33 whatshisbucket
41.  4:24.50 Poorcuber09
42.  4:46.83 sporteisvogel
43.  5:02.12 Jacck
44.  5:29.39 thomas.sch
45.  5:36.17 calvinhart
46.  9:16.53 Krökeldil
47.  DNF Ali161102


*7x7x7*(35)
1.  2:25.44 asiahyoo1997
2.  2:31.04 ichcubegerne
3.  2:33.99 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  2:35.29 Hayden Ng
5.  2:48.18 Hargun02
6.  2:55.38 LwBigcubes
7.  3:03.52 arquillian
8.  3:19.74 sigalig
9.  3:20.64 KarlJagiel
10.  3:20.93 Raymos Castillo
11.  3:23.21 agradess2
12.  3:26.31 qaz
13.  3:32.13 xyzzy
14.  3:34.50 Garf
15.  3:36.10 João Vinicius
16.  3:38.80 CB21
17.  3:44.16 Max C.
18.  3:44.46 BradenTheMagician
19.  3:51.32 TheReasonableCuber
20.  4:26.05 AnnaW
21.  5:10.01 elimescube
22.  5:21.87 any name you wish
23.  5:26.17 c00bmaster
24.  5:26.57 vilkkuti25
25.  5:31.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  5:45.52 Isaiah Scott
27.  5:50.35 Jrg
28.  6:04.31 One Wheel
29.  6:36.86 Poorcuber09
30.  6:41.29 thomas.sch
31.  7:43.35 Jacck
32.  7:53.45 sporteisvogel
33.  9:46.55 Quixoteace
34.  DNF abunickabhi
34.  DNF calvinhart


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(62)
1.  3.12 I am gan for cubes
2.  3.43 Cubing_Paddy
3.  4.00 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  5.44 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
5.  5.53 fc3x3
6.  5.54 NongQuocDuy
7.  5.59 leomannen
8.  6.54 Shaun Mack
9.  7.04 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
10.  8.39 turtwig
11.  8.42 asiahyoo1997
12.  8.56 Ryan Pilat
13.  8.78 ponte_fast
14.  8.83 Luke Garrett
15.  10.03 BradenTheMagician
16.  10.21 ichcubegerne
17.  10.60 Tues
18.  10.89 KDJ
19.  11.30 EvanWright1
20.  12.15 Johnathan Young
21.  12.71 sigalig
22.  13.06 Ontricus
23.  13.53 nigelthecuber
24.  13.91 Soldier
25.  14.56 agradess2
26.  14.82 any name you wish
27.  17.21 Li Xiang
28.  18.66 2019ECKE02
29.  19.56 hyn
30.  19.80 robotmania
31.  21.79 Mike Hughey
32.  22.08 Jan Kasprzak
33.  22.90 Ravman
34.  23.20 Jakub26
35.  23.38 Fisko
36.  25.71 CubeLub3r
37.  26.63 stanley chapel
38.  26.76 CB21
39.  26.88 kbrune
40.  27.04 xyzzy
41.  27.44 juanixxds
42.  30.16 WizardCM
43.  30.39 Raymos Castillo
44.  31.58 ProStar
45.  32.95 Oliver Pällo
46.  35.04 MatsBergsten
47.  38.06 gottagitgud
48.  42.01 Meow_dasKatze
49.  42.07 Koen van Aller
50.  47.37 whatshisbucket
51.  49.54 gruuby
52.  54.60 Jacck
53.  1:00.53 sporteisvogel
54.  1:23.65 Hari Hari
55.  1:27.79 Krökeldil
56.  2:10.05 AndyMok
57.  2:15.16 tornadotypist
58.  2:15.36 GeographicalCuber
59.  2:49.39 Christopher Crnjak
60.  3:31.27 eyeballboi
61.  DNF Parist P
61.  DNF UkkoE


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(52)
1.  15.97 JakeAK
2.  19.04 sigalig
3.  20.96 KDJ


Spoiler



4.  22.95 arquillian
5.  25.07 riovqn
6.  26.70 2019ECKE02
7.  27.93 ican97
8.  27.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  35.97 Jakub26
10.  47.05 FishTalons
11.  47.87 Nihahhat
12.  50.72 Ali161102
13.  56.13 remopihel
14.  57.15 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
15.  1:00.98 XxLira_AftonxX
16.  1:10.26 juanixxds
17.  1:12.58 mystetcuningas
18.  1:21.95 FaTyl
19.  1:24.57 ichcubegerne
20.  1:25.32 SpeedCubeLegend17
21.  1:27.12 MatsBergsten
22.  1:32.29 d2polld
23.  1:37.53 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:37.64 Raymos Castillo
25.  1:41.17 brad711
26.  1:49.73 kbrune
27.  1:55.27 Meow_dasKatze
28.  1:58.71 filmip
29.  2:01.47 Mike Hughey
30.  2:06.91 CB21
31.  2:11.05 stanley chapel
32.  2:40.01 Jacck
33.  2:58.93 asiahyoo1997
34.  2:59.98 Nitin Kumar 2018
35.  3:07.99 padddi
36.  3:09.25 sporteisvogel
37.  3:16.90 whatshisbucket
38.  3:24.34 AndyMok
39.  3:30.51 Nevan J
40.  4:50.90 Krökeldil
41.  5:23.62 any name you wish
42.  6:21.74 wearephamily1719
43.  8:06.10 edlich
44.  9:02.02 hotufos
45.  DNF Luke Garrett
45.  DNF Ssiא
45.  DNF White KB
45.  DNF KamTheCuber
45.  DNF Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  DNF gruuby
45.  DNF xyzzy
45.  DNF Koen van Aller


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:32.22 sigalig
2.  2:00.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:21.81 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  2:23.66 2019ECKE02
5.  2:40.66 KDJ
6.  3:42.19 ican97
7.  3:50.53 Keroma12
8.  5:03.98 Nihahhat
9.  6:50.93 MatsBergsten
10.  8:40.13 Jacck
11.  8:45.90 filmip
12.  17:04.62 sporteisvogel
13.  DNF Ali161102


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:08.17 sigalig
2.  4:03.36 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  14:01.36 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF KDJ
4.  DNF 2019ECKE02
4.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  16/17 55:24 Nihahhat
2.  17/20 51 riovqn
3.  23/37 60:00 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  6/7 52:27 FaTyl
5.  4/4 19:45 filmip
6.  2/2 1:21 KDJ
7.  1/3 12:07 Jacck
7.  0/19 43:21 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  0/2 13:55 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  0/2 56 any name you wish


*3x3x3 one-handed*(131)
1.  10.74 Luke Garrett
2.  10.87 darrensaito
3.  11.19 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  11.63 lilwoaji
5.  11.89 Parist P
6.  11.98 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  12.39 2017LAMB06
8.  12.94 Ash Black
9.  12.95 Hargun02
10.  13.26 Ryan Pilat
11.  13.39 parkertrager
12.  13.47 Shaun Mack
13.  13.56 NathanaelCubes
14.  13.59 Marcus Siu
15.  13.75 Charles Jerome
16.  14.04 asiahyoo1997
17.  14.13 turtwig
18.  14.39 KarlJagiel
19.  14.63 Tues
20.  14.90 tsutt099
21.  15.01 Dream Cubing
22.  15.35 Camerone Chin
23.  15.51 AndyMok
24.  15.86 RedstoneTim
25.  16.07 mihnea3000
26.  16.08 ichcubegerne
27.  17.02 remopihel
28.  17.55 AidanNoogie
28.  17.55 DhruvA
30.  17.62 leomannen
31.  17.83 cuberkid10
32.  17.95 MCuber
33.  18.02 xyzzy
34.  18.04 midnightcuberx
35.  18.33 BradenTheMagician
36.  18.61 Ontricus
37.  18.89 lumes2121
38.  19.37 Swagrid
39.  19.73 agradess2
40.  19.86 qaz
41.  19.95 PCCuber
42.  19.97 Parke187
43.  20.13 JakeAK
43.  20.13 ican97
45.  20.16 cubeth
46.  20.35 sigalig
47.  20.39 WizardCM
48.  20.49 yijunleow
49.  20.87 juanixxds
50.  20.92 Max C.
51.  21.02 DGCubes
52.  21.45 any name you wish
53.  21.58 Jami Viljanen
54.  21.59 drpfisherman
55.  21.84 KingCanyon
56.  22.25 gruuby
57.  22.43 floqualmie
58.  22.66 NongQuocDuy
59.  22.69 tigermaxi
60.  22.83 tylerkochy
61.  23.21 cuberswoop
62.  23.63 mystetcuningas
63.  23.79 FishTalons
64.  23.91 NicsMunari
65.  23.96 d2polld
66.  24.10 Ssiא
67.  24.14 Sawyer
68.  24.29 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  24.30 VectorCubes
70.  24.49 Isaiah Scott
71.  24.54 Meow_dasKatze
72.  25.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  25.41 Nitin Kumar 2018
74.  25.59 yoyoyobank3
75.  25.66 Ravman
76.  25.70 hyn
77.  26.24 CubeLub3r
78.  26.27 rdurette10
79.  26.40 beabernardes
80.  26.47 abhijat
81.  26.49 Daniel Exequiel
82.  26.55 InfinityCuber324
83.  26.80 Jay Cubes
84.  27.13 JustGoodCuber
85.  27.21 Fisko
86.  27.34 nigelthecuber
87.  28.16 Raymos Castillo
88.  28.31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
89.  29.38 bennettstouder
90.  32.54 vilkkuti25
91.  32.59 Kyle Ho
92.  32.93 bluishshark
93.  33.23 pranavAR
94.  33.44 Koen van Aller
95.  33.60 ProStar
96.  34.36 Cubing Mania
97.  35.43 pb_cuber
98.  35.52 fdskljgrie
99.  35.55 Poorcuber09
100.  36.00 Henry13
101.  36.04 CB21
102.  36.73 Noob's Cubes
103.  37.14 Cubing09
104.  38.91 CuberThomas
105.  39.33 tornadotypist
106.  40.41 Caden Fisher
107.  40.80 Cubing_Paddy
108.  42.71 Danielle Ang
109.  43.04 Hari Hari
110.  43.47 I am gan for cubes
111.  44.83 A_Fast
112.  46.34 Mike Hughey
113.  47.71 Somebody0009
114.  48.78 sporteisvogel
115.  49.86 SpeedCubeLegend17
116.  49.90 kbrune
117.  52.67 Stokey
118.  53.71 robotmania
119.  56.41 Panagiotis Christopoulos
120.  56.87 Jacck
121.  57.28 Rubika-37-021204
122.  1:00.98 IsekaiMe
123.  1:04.03 GeographicalCuber
124.  1:06.84 whatshisbucket
125.  1:09.76 CasperHegt
126.  1:12.24 Krökeldil
127.  1:19.14 Penguinocuber
128.  1:52.56 Soldier
129.  DNF zSquirreL
129.  DNF abunickabhi
129.  DNF Nealius4Realius


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  1:47.03 any name you wish
2.  2:21.93 Li Xiang
3.  2:34.81 Meow_dasKatze


Spoiler



4.  2:41.68 xyzzy


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  32.11 sigalig
2.  35.80 ichcubegerne
3.  38.93 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  50.77 WizardCM
5.  53.23 CB21
6.  54.21 whatshisbucket
7.  55.48 AndyMok
8.  58.22 any name you wish
9.  1:01.04 xyzzy
10.  1:05.10 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:10.61 asiahyoo1997
12.  1:16.48 ponte_fast
13.  1:26.11 Jacck
14.  1:54.73 Hari Hari
15.  2:58.65 Ravman
16.  4:11.52 MazeHew
17.  DNF juanixxds
17.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)
1.  27.33 (26, 28, 28) xyzzy
2.  31.33 (36, 28, 30) any name you wish
3.  31.67 (32, 32, 31) tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  37.33 (42, 28, 42) Mike Hughey
5.  38.33 (42, 35, 38) Swagrid
6.  54.00 (39, 57, 66) tornadotypist
7.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) Cale S
7.  DNF (32, 30, DNS) brad711
7.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) remopihel
7.  DNF (DNF, 36, 35) elimescube
7.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) Tues
7.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) hotufos
7.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) Imsoosm
7.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) Danny Morgan
7.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) nigelthecuber
7.  DNF (DNF, 52, DNS) EthanMCuber
7.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) Jay Cubes
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Joe Archibald


*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  38.11 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
2.  38.63 Luke Garrett
3.  40.09 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  43.46 abhijat
5.  43.77 Parist P
6.  44.58 BradenTheMagician
7.  47.48 Raymos Castillo
8.  47.83 AndyMok
9.  48.44 Tues
10.  51.26 Max C.
11.  52.83 ichcubegerne
12.  53.03 Marcus Siu
13.  53.69 MichaelNielsen
14.  54.06 Ontricus
15.  55.12 Hargun02
16.  55.99 sigalig
17.  57.50 WizardCM
18.  58.96 agradess2
19.  59.51 any name you wish
20.  1:00.70 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  1:02.70 DGCubes
22.  1:03.53 yoyoyobank3
23.  1:03.57 NongQuocDuy
24.  1:04.16 CB21
25.  1:05.42 gruuby
26.  1:05.78 FishTalons
27.  1:06.16 Fisko
28.  1:07.08 xyzzy
29.  1:08.48 juanixxds
30.  1:09.48 Jami Viljanen
31.  1:12.28 Daniel Exequiel
32.  1:13.85 Jge
33.  1:16.52 Nitin Kumar 2018
34.  1:18.43 KamTheCuber
35.  1:20.92 vilkkuti25
36.  1:21.39 hyn
37.  1:25.53 CaptainCuber
38.  1:26.38 Ravman
39.  1:27.77 Sawyer
40.  1:28.72 Poorcuber09
41.  1:33.04 CT-6666
42.  1:33.29 Running for cube
43.  1:34.16 Cubing Mania
44.  1:38.24 Jakub26
45.  1:40.41 whatshisbucket
46.  1:47.19 Topher_
47.  1:48.64 robotmania
48.  1:48.66 kbrune
49.  1:59.39 CuberThomas
50.  2:00.45 Tekooo
51.  2:08.39 tornadotypist
52.  2:14.75 Jrg
53.  2:18.08 sporteisvogel
54.  2:20.67 MazeHew
55.  2:24.74 Beerwah
56.  2:36.66 Jacck
57.  3:24.58 Krökeldil
58.  DNF Christopher Crnjak


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:34.71 Parist P
2.  1:37.86 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
3.  1:39.05 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  1:40.95 Luke Garrett
5.  1:47.62 AndyMok
6.  1:47.82 Hargun02
7.  1:55.50 abhijat
8.  1:58.50 Max C.
9.  2:02.20 ichcubegerne
10.  2:02.61 Raymos Castillo
11.  2:05.27 agradess2
12.  2:11.60 NongQuocDuy
13.  2:12.35 sigalig
14.  2:13.43 DGCubes
15.  2:36.24 juanixxds
16.  2:36.60 any name you wish
17.  2:37.02 gruuby
18.  2:47.58 xyzzy
19.  3:00.17 CB21
20.  3:00.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  3:05.24 vilkkuti25
22.  3:09.47 KamTheCuber
23.  3:28.26 CT-6666
24.  3:37.01 CaptainCuber
25.  3:39.85 Sawyer
26.  3:52.06 whatshisbucket
27.  3:53.86 Daniel Exequiel
28.  4:06.41 kbrune
29.  4:17.94 Jrg
30.  4:35.53 Running for cube
31.  4:48.55 Ravman
32.  4:50.23 CuberThomas
33.  4:59.63 sporteisvogel
34.  5:18.70 Topher_
35.  5:44.76 Beerwah
36.  7:57.27 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:20.78 asiahyoo1997
2.  3:36.76 ichcubegerne
3.  3:51.38 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  4:08.09 abhijat
5.  4:22.50 Raymos Castillo
6.  4:28.14 sigalig
7.  5:00.63 gruuby
8.  5:08.41 xyzzy
9.  5:37.77 CB21
10.  6:40.87 CaptainCuber
11.  6:50.07 vilkkuti25
12.  6:52.31 juanixxds
13.  6:54.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  7:57.36 whatshisbucket
15.  8:15.23 Jrg
16.  9:24.48 CT-6666
17.  9:34.33 sporteisvogel
18.  13:23.91 Beerwah
19.  21:57.03 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  5:52.67 asiahyoo1997
2.  6:18.65 ichcubegerne
3.  6:38.64 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  8:00.57 sigalig
5.  8:03.49 Raymos Castillo
6.  8:30.87 xyzzy
7.  9:01.16 CB21
8.  11:48.62 vilkkuti25
9.  11:55.63 CaptainCuber
10.  14:17.16 Jrg
11.  18:17.38 sporteisvogel
12.  22:59.27 Beerwah


*Clock*(84)
1.  3.14 JChambers13
2.  4.74 sean_ot
3.  4.82 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  4.96 arquillian
5.  5.02 Luke Garrett
6.  5.21 Clock_Enthusiast
7.  5.57 VectorCubes
8.  5.67 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
9.  5.93 Oliver Pällo
10.  5.96 MartinN13
11.  6.07 2018KUCZ01
11.  6.07 Camerone Chin
13.  6.27 Charles Jerome
14.  6.34 MattP98
14.  6.34 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  6.93 Jules Graham
17.  6.95 Parist P
18.  7.20 BradenTheMagician
19.  7.24 Ryan Pilat
20.  7.30 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
21.  7.33 AndyMok
22.  7.43 tsutt099
23.  7.57 qaz
24.  7.58 DynaXT
25.  7.66 Parke187
26.  8.10 Li Xiang
27.  8.20 InfinityCuber324
28.  8.24 yoyoyobank3
29.  8.29 MCuber
30.  8.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  8.45 bluishshark
32.  8.74 Tues
33.  8.85 cuberswoop
34.  8.90 asiahyoo1997
35.  8.91 gruuby
36.  9.05 floqualmie
37.  9.18 Panagiotis Christopoulos
38.  9.32 2019ECKE02
39.  9.43 Marcus Siu
40.  9.48 Ash Black
41.  9.51 Fisko
42.  9.58 Max C.
43.  9.71 Nong Quoc Khanh
44.  9.75 Jakub26
45.  9.79 sigalig
46.  9.97 Raymos Castillo
47.  10.14 João Vinicius
48.  10.27 rdurette10
49.  10.52 Kyle Ho
50.  10.57 ichcubegerne
51.  10.68 KarlJagiel
52.  10.69 N4C0
53.  10.72 Quixoteace
54.  10.73 Magma Cubing
55.  11.02 CubeLub3r
56.  11.18 Jami Viljanen
57.  11.44 SpeedCubeLegend17
58.  11.99 mystetcuningas
59.  12.20 FishTalons
60.  12.24 WizardCM
61.  12.44 abhijat
62.  12.70 CB21
63.  12.85 JacobLittleton
64.  13.70 any name you wish
65.  14.03 ProStar
66.  15.18 hotufos
67.  15.61 Caden Fisher
68.  15.94 xyzzy
69.  15.99 PortugeeJoe
70.  16.33 vilkkuti25
71.  17.65 Jacck
72.  17.88 abunickabhi
73.  18.05 Isaiah Scott
74.  18.20 Poorcuber09
75.  20.34 CasperHegt
76.  22.13 GeographicalCuber
77.  22.14 sporteisvogel
78.  24.59 Nitin Kumar 2018
79.  26.33 whatshisbucket
80.  28.69 Johnathan Young
81.  51.89 KamTheCuber
82.  DNF zSquirreL
82.  DNF eyeballboi
82.  DNF d2polld


*Megaminx*(60)
1.  35.98 Babcga
2.  43.54 Luke Garrett
3.  43.88 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  46.51 MaksymilianMisiak
5.  47.55 BrianJ
6.  47.75 abhijat
7.  48.20 arquillian
8.  48.99 AndyMok
9.  49.91 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
10.  50.81 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  51.97 NicsMunari
12.  53.05 asiahyoo1997
13.  53.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  54.62 WizardCM
15.  54.78 Ryan Pilat
16.  55.32 KarlJagiel
17.  58.22 Meow_dasKatze
18.  59.82 leomannen
19.  1:01.44 Fred Lang
20.  1:01.66 agradess2
21.  1:04.28 MCuber
22.  1:06.30 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:06.71 Raymos Castillo
24.  1:07.63 Parist P
25.  1:09.19 ichcubegerne
26.  1:09.83 floqualmie
27.  1:12.46 Max C.
28.  1:13.20 DGCubes
29.  1:13.60 gruuby
30.  1:13.86 c00bmaster
31.  1:13.88 João Vinicius
32.  1:14.10 Tues
33.  1:14.21 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:15.19 whatshisbucket
35.  1:18.78 KingCanyon
36.  1:19.35 Magma Cubing
37.  1:25.57 sigalig
38.  1:25.60 CB21
39.  1:29.54 FishTalons
40.  1:30.07 stanley chapel
41.  1:39.98 any name you wish
42.  1:44.97 xyzzy
43.  1:49.93 CT-6666
44.  1:50.10 Danielle Ang
45.  1:52.55 d2polld
46.  1:58.82 juanixxds
47.  1:59.69 hyn
48.  2:03.15 Poorcuber09
49.  2:06.04 vilkkuti25
50.  2:09.18 abunickabhi
51.  2:12.90 Daniel Exequiel
52.  2:32.12 Isaiah Scott
53.  2:56.34 Kyle Ho
54.  2:57.53 Jacck
55.  3:13.18 Jrg
56.  3:20.56 sporteisvogel
57.  4:24.92 kbrune
58.  4:34.06 Krökeldil
59.  DNF midnightcuberx
59.  DNF http_Noel


*Pyraminx*(135)
1.  1.75 fdskljgrie
2.  1.84 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.95 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  1.99 Jules Graham
5.  2.01 Daniel Partridge
6.  2.07 Shaun Mack
7.  2.33 EvanWright1
8.  2.35 Danny Morgan
9.  2.38 remopihel
10.  2.74 Charles Jerome
11.  2.79 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  2.87 mariotdias
13.  2.91 Luke Garrett
14.  3.01 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  3.07 Camerone Chin
16.  3.10 Jami Viljanen
17.  3.17 tsutt099
18.  3.25 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
19.  3.31 Mr_Man_I_Am
20.  3.35 DGCubes
20.  3.35 AndyMok
22.  3.48 Ash Black
23.  3.52 Cody_Caston
24.  3.55 50ph14
25.  3.58 Adam Chodyniecki
26.  3.62 Cubing_Paddy
27.  3.64 Elijah Rain Phelps
28.  3.69 KarlJagiel
29.  3.70 Parist P
30.  3.72 Jge
31.  3.76 Ryan Pilat
32.  3.78 rdurette10
33.  3.81 SpiFunTastic
34.  3.94 BradenTheMagician
35.  4.00 wearephamily1719
36.  4.03 Ontricus
37.  4.11 WizardCM
38.  4.15 Marcus Siu
39.  4.29 asiahyoo1997
40.  4.37 Max C.
41.  4.66 derk
42.  4.72 Oliver Pällo
43.  4.75 Shadowjockey
44.  4.77 GooseCuber
45.  4.83 Parke187
46.  4.93 MCuber
47.  4.94 Clock_Enthusiast
48.  5.11 Jason Tzeng
49.  5.18 eyeballboi
50.  5.19 leomannen
51.  5.21 CaptainCuber
52.  5.26 Raymos Castillo
53.  5.28 Magma Cubing
54.  5.42 Kacper Jędrzejuk
55.  5.52 gruuby
56.  5.59 NicsMunari
57.  5.62 JacobLittleton
58.  5.64 2017LAMB06
59.  5.70 SpeedCubeLegend17
60.  5.86 Hargun02
61.  5.94 juanixxds
62.  6.00 any name you wish
63.  6.08 Fisko
64.  6.16 agradess2
65.  6.17 sigalig
66.  6.26 yoyoyobank3
67.  6.27 Soldier
68.  6.34 nigelthecuber
68.  6.34 CB21
70.  6.39 EthanMCuber
71.  6.80 midnightcuberx
72.  6.83 ichcubegerne
73.  6.84 superkitkat106
74.  6.87 VectorCubes
75.  6.94 whatshisbucket
76.  6.97 NongQuocDuy
77.  7.08 CubeLub3r
78.  7.19 Tues
79.  7.21 AidanNoogie
80.  7.53 cuberswoop
81.  7.58 Quixoteace
82.  7.63 d2polld
83.  7.66 Cubing Mania
84.  7.67 InfinityCuber324
85.  7.69 Henry13
86.  7.71 zSquirreL
87.  7.75 Kyle Ho
88.  7.78 Stokey
89.  7.88 Meanjuice
90.  7.96 Jakub26
90.  7.96 Isaiah Scott
92.  8.06 Poorcuber09
93.  8.07 Li Xiang
94.  8.09 floqualmie
95.  8.12 JustGoodCuber
96.  8.31 vilkkuti25
97.  8.39 FishTalons
98.  8.76 tornadotypist
99.  8.79 Daniel Exequiel
100.  8.95 abhijat
101.  8.98 Mike Hughey
102.  9.02 ponte_fast
103.  9.07 pb_cuber
104.  9.49 Panagiotis Christopoulos
105.  9.68 abunickabhi
106.  9.83 ProStar
107.  10.09 EmmaTheCapicorn
108.  10.14 pranavAR
109.  10.23 Koen van Aller
110.  10.93 brickinapresent
111.  11.21 Penguinocuber
112.  11.56 Johnathan Young
113.  11.73 KamTheCuber
114.  11.81 Nitin Kumar 2018
115.  11.82 CuberThomas
116.  11.88 robotmania
117.  11.90 Sawyer
118.  11.98 sporteisvogel
119.  12.73 Jacck
120.  12.76 UkkoE
121.  13.61 Caden Fisher
122.  13.69 CasperHegt
123.  13.85 Meow_dasKatze
124.  13.89 Cuber.Hello.com
125.  14.39 xyzzy
126.  14.53 Qzinator
127.  16.51 Ravman
128.  18.81 kbrune
129.  19.11 Krökeldil
130.  19.99 Iglesauce
131.  24.62 PortugeeJoe
132.  27.43 Fischlein
133.  30.44 CT-6666
134.  33.28 Nealius4Realius
135.  DNF Topher_


*Square-1*(92)
1.  6.75 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.76 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  7.31 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  7.91 EvanWright1
5.  8.08 BrianJ
6.  8.24 Ryan Pilat
7.  8.58 arquillian
8.  8.81 Shaun Mack
9.  8.85 Danny Morgan
10.  8.87 dominic_cater
11.  8.92 Hayden Ng
12.  9.68 Elijah Rain Phelps
13.  9.95 Charles Jerome
14.  10.55 MaksymilianMisiak
15.  10.57 Marcus Siu
16.  10.59 tsutt099
17.  10.60 Camerone Chin
18.  10.70 Luke Garrett
19.  10.73 Legomanz
20.  11.95 2019ECKE02
21.  12.01 Cale S
22.  12.39 BradyLawrence
23.  12.90 remopihel
24.  12.91 fc3x3
25.  13.66 AydenNguyen
25.  13.66 ichcubegerne
27.  14.62 leomannen
28.  14.69 derk
29.  14.80 Parist P
30.  15.49 Tues
31.  15.53 Ash Black
31.  15.53 tylerkochy
33.  15.63 KarlJagiel
34.  15.91 Max C.
35.  15.96 Hargun02
36.  16.23 BradenTheMagician
37.  17.37 AndyMok
37.  17.37 MCuber
39.  18.54 zSquirreL
40.  18.60 Raymos Castillo
40.  18.60 abhijat
42.  18.62 DGCubes
43.  18.66 sigalig
44.  19.09 MichaelNielsen
45.  20.01 Nong Quoc Khanh
46.  20.04 bluishshark
47.  20.08 hyn
48.  20.15 lilwoaji
49.  20.18 whatshisbucket
50.  20.50 João Vinicius
51.  20.58 nigelthecuber
52.  20.91 floqualmie
53.  20.97 any name you wish
54.  21.03 Nevan J
55.  21.05 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  21.64 NicsMunari
57.  21.79 JacobLittleton
58.  22.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
59.  22.74 qaz
60.  23.39 CB21
61.  24.40 Jakub26
62.  24.50 eyeballboi
63.  24.60 Fisko
64.  24.92 WizardCM
65.  25.51 rdurette10
66.  26.02 gruuby
67.  26.12 Jay Cubes
68.  27.20 juanixxds
69.  27.48 midnightcuberx
70.  27.69 FishTalons
71.  28.32 asiahyoo1997
72.  29.44 Cubing Mania
73.  29.98 Parke187
74.  30.82 Magma Cubing
75.  31.34 Jami Viljanen
76.  32.14 EthanMCuber
77.  33.21 Poorcuber09
78.  35.05 Ravman
79.  37.12 Clock_Enthusiast
80.  38.30 CubeLub3r
81.  38.99 yoyoyobank3
82.  47.38 vilkkuti25
83.  48.14 Jacck
84.  48.53 sporteisvogel
85.  49.20 Isaiah Scott
86.  50.13 A_Fast
87.  52.87 xyzzy
88.  57.22 Mike Hughey
89.  1:15.90 CasperHegt
90.  1:24.26 Panagiotis Christopoulos
91.  3:18.06 kbrune
92.  DNF wearephamily1719


*Skewb*(112)
1.  1.95 Cody_Caston
2.  2.24 Legomanz
3.  2.74 domrred
3.  2.74 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



5.  2.91 Ash Black
6.  2.94 MichaelNielsen
7.  3.22 Nong Quoc Khanh
8.  3.47 KarlJagiel
9.  3.53 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
10.  3.57 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  3.78 tsutt099
12.  3.80 nigelthecuber
13.  3.97 Luke Garrett
14.  3.98 Magma Cubing
15.  4.01 Cale S
16.  4.05 Danny Morgan
17.  4.08 Shaun Mack
18.  4.27 Tues
19.  4.29 derk
20.  4.41 BradenTheMagician
21.  4.46 Ryan Pilat
21.  4.46 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  4.47 tigermaxi
24.  4.51 DhruvA
25.  4.78 Parist P
26.  4.82 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
27.  4.84 any name you wish
28.  4.95 leomannen
29.  5.02 Marcus Siu
30.  5.21 N4C0
31.  5.26 remopihel
32.  5.41 Hargun02
33.  5.44 VectorCubes
34.  5.52 Max C.
35.  5.55 Parke187
36.  5.67 d2polld
37.  5.68 MCuber
38.  5.70 DGCubes
39.  5.71 EvanWright1
40.  5.72 AndyMok
41.  5.74 NongQuocDuy
42.  5.85 zSquirreL
42.  5.85 Raymos Castillo
44.  5.92 bluishshark
45.  6.11 Oliver Pällo
46.  6.14 WizardCM
47.  6.15 Jay Cubes
48.  6.16 InfinityCuber324
49.  6.18 Mr_Man_I_Am
50.  6.24 ichcubegerne
51.  6.37 Poorcuber09
52.  6.40 lumes2121
53.  6.41 AidanNoogie
54.  6.54 sigalig
55.  6.76 qaz
55.  6.76 cuberswoop
57.  6.94 DynaXT
58.  6.98 Jakub26
59.  7.04 Swagrid
60.  7.17 FishTalons
61.  7.22 eyeballboi
62.  7.33 Jami Viljanen
63.  7.55 JacobLittleton
64.  7.61 floqualmie
65.  7.65 CB21
66.  7.76 Panagiotis Christopoulos
66.  7.76 yoyoyobank3
68.  7.80 Li Xiang
69.  7.91 GooseCuber
70.  8.01 Isaiah Scott
71.  8.08 gruuby
72.  8.15 EthanMCuber
73.  8.22 abhijat
74.  8.68 Jge
75.  8.80 Fisko
76.  8.81 NicsMunari
77.  8.83 agradess2
78.  8.84 Kyle Ho
79.  8.88 asiahyoo1997
80.  8.91 whatshisbucket
81.  9.27 rlnninja44
82.  9.67 vilkkuti25
83.  10.61 superkitkat106
84.  10.65 Meow_dasKatze
85.  10.91 I am gan for cubes
86.  11.30 Mike Hughey
87.  11.45 A_Fast
88.  11.65 abunickabhi
89.  11.70 Stokey
90.  12.05 Caden Fisher
91.  12.23 CasperHegt
92.  12.30 Sawyer
93.  12.89 Qzinator
94.  13.46 CubeLub3r
95.  14.01 xyzzy
96.  14.40 juanixxds
97.  14.46 CaptainCuber
98.  15.21 Ravman
99.  16.34 kbrune
100.  16.44 MazeHew
101.  16.47 KamTheCuber
102.  17.02 tornadotypist
103.  17.23 Cuber.Hello.com
104.  17.57 Jacck
105.  17.64 CT-6666
106.  19.38 sporteisvogel
107.  19.44 Nitin Kumar 2018
108.  21.27 CuberThomas
109.  22.70 Johnathan Young
110.  23.56 Soldier
111.  36.22 Iglesauce
112.  DNF Andy Chakarov


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  18.19 2018KUCZ01
2.  21.09 NicsMunari
3.  23.62 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  25.26 abhijat
5.  26.69 WizardCM
6.  28.12 Luke Garrett
7.  28.71 whatshisbucket
8.  29.97 gruuby
9.  30.00 BradenTheMagician
10.  33.30 asiahyoo1997
11.  38.47 CB21
12.  40.52 cuberswoop
13.  48.15 Magma Cubing
14.  56.42 Jami Viljanen
15.  58.20 xyzzy
16.  2:05.75 kbrune
17.  8:20.92 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:49.70 Parist P
2.  4:01.28 asiahyoo1997
3.  4:12.46 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  4:22.53 abhijat
5.  4:35.64 Max C.
6.  4:38.44 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:12.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  5:59.71 any name you wish
9.  6:04.79 CB21
10.  6:27.24 xyzzy
11.  6:37.58 cuberswoop
12.  6:45.83 whatshisbucket
13.  7:44.53 vilkkuti25
14.  8:34.87 Poorcuber09


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  5.66 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.95 DGCubes
3.  10.82 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  12.34 Ash Black
5.  15.71 Fisko
6.  15.96 MichaelNielsen
7.  16.40 Luke Garrett
8.  16.88 Magma Cubing
9.  17.60 bluishshark
10.  21.64 xyzzy
11.  21.84 gruuby
12.  24.72 asiahyoo1997
13.  25.10 CB21
14.  30.38 Mike Hughey
15.  37.07 Caden Fisher
16.  38.12 Jacck
17.  1:32.95 kbrune


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  25.44 DGCubes
2.  33.34 BradenTheMagician
3.  41.40 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  46.36 whatshisbucket
5.  46.86 MichaelNielsen
6.  48.08 Raymos Castillo
7.  55.56 Mike Hughey
8.  55.71 Magma Cubing
9.  1:04.82 CB21
10.  1:12.57 Jacck
11.  1:47.90 xyzzy


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  15.58 Li Xiang
2.  19.20 xyzzy
3.  22.43 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  26.78 DGCubes
5.  29.22 asiahyoo1997
6.  44.47 PortugeeJoe
7.  51.68 Ivanko_UA
8.  3:05.73 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  50.69 xyzzy
2.  51.31 any name you wish
3.  60.33 kbrune


Spoiler



4.  73.62 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  DNF remopihel


*Mirror Blocks*(20)
1.  14.16 BradenTheMagician
2.  18.93 Valken
3.  22.49 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.09 gruuby
5.  40.86 DGCubes
6.  43.26 Raymos Castillo
7.  45.99 ponte_fast
8.  52.13 juanixxds
9.  1:00.16 Hari Hari
10.  1:08.05 CB21
11.  1:18.75 Cuber.Hello.com
12.  1:31.89 Quixoteace
13.  1:32.99 A_Fast
14.  1:51.33 Max C.
15.  1:58.35 Krökeldil
16.  2:01.94 xyzzy
17.  2:12.91 FishTalons
18.  2:22.67 http_Noel
19.  3:23.09 CT-6666
20.  4:35.65 Iglesauce


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:52.89 DGCubes
2.  3:45.18 CB21
3.  5:38.44 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  DNF Li Xiang


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  26.32 edd_dib
2.  45.66 Raymos Castillo
3.  1:01.81 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  1:09.90 xyzzy
5.  1:13.34 DGCubes
6.  1:16.28 BradenTheMagician
7.  1:42.42 Magma Cubing
8.  2:31.90 CB21



*Contest results*(307)
1.  1512 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
2.  1496 Luke Garrett
3.  1399 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  1335 AndyMok
5.  1305 Parist P
6.  1292 BradenTheMagician
7.  1282 ichcubegerne
8.  1205 Hargun02
9.  1199 Max C.
10.  1182 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  1147 Raymos Castillo
12.  1122 Ryan Pilat
13.  1119 sigalig
14.  1107 KarlJagiel
15.  1105 Charles Jerome
16.  1077 any name you wish
17.  1053 Marcus Siu
18.  1052 DGCubes
19.  1035 abhijat
20.  1026 MichaelNielsen
21.  1007 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  1007 leomannen
23.  996 Tues
24.  989 gruuby
25.  964 Shaun Mack
26.  953 tsutt099
27.  947 WizardCM
28.  918 NongQuocDuy
29.  907 Camerone Chin
30.  905 Ash Black
31.  896 agradess2
32.  883 remopihel
33.  877 MCuber
34.  850 CB21
35.  845 derk
36.  844 juanixxds
37.  835 AidanNoogie
38.  816 xyzzy
39.  814 qaz
40.  804 Ontricus
41.  790 Danny Morgan
42.  749 Parke187
43.  723 Chris Van Der Brink
43.  723 Magma Cubing
45.  718 lilwoaji
46.  714 Jami Viljanen
47.  712 DhruvA
48.  702 FishTalons
49.  678 BrianJ
50.  666 nigelthecuber
51.  662 VectorCubes
52.  661 turtwig
53.  660 NicsMunari
54.  652 Adam Chodyniecki
55.  625 Fisko
56.  624 cuberswoop
57.  619 zSquirreL
58.  612 Oliver Pällo
59.  609 2017LAMB06
60.  607 d2polld
61.  590 Cale S
61.  590 eyeballboi
63.  587 whatshisbucket
64.  584 yoyoyobank3
64.  584 tylerkochy
66.  581 2018KUCZ01
67.  580 Cody_Caston
68.  568 Jge
69.  561 Daniel Partridge
70.  557 EvanWright1
71.  555 rdurette10
72.  552 floqualmie
73.  549 fc3x3
74.  534 Jay Cubes
75.  532 JacobLittleton
76.  529 fdskljgrie
77.  528 CubeLub3r
78.  526 Swagrid
78.  526 vilkkuti25
80.  523 Christopher Fandrich
81.  521 yijunleow
82.  520 beabernardes
83.  518 Nitin Kumar 2018
84.  515 Isaiah Scott
84.  515 AydenNguyen
86.  508 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
87.  504 parkertrager
88.  503 abunickabhi
89.  499 midnightcuberx
90.  496 tigermaxi
91.  491 bluishshark
92.  484 KamTheCuber
93.  482 ponte_fast
94.  479 TheReasonableCuber
95.  476 Ravman
96.  473 InfinityCuber324
97.  470 hyn
98.  469 mihnea3000
99.  467 Mr_Man_I_Am
100.  464 Sawyer
101.  457 lumes2121
102.  446 Nong Quoc Khanh
103.  441 Daniel Exequiel
104.  439 Poorcuber09
105.  436 Jakub26
105.  436 Koen van Aller
105.  436 Meow_dasKatze
108.  426 bennettstouder
109.  423 SpiFunTastic
110.  419 JustGoodCuber
111.  416 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
112.  414 Li Xiang
113.  413 logofetesulo1
113.  413 Cubing Mania
115.  408 CaptainCuber
116.  407 drpfisherman
117.  405 JakeAK
118.  397 Imsoosm
119.  393 SpeedyReedy
119.  393 Legomanz
121.  389 ican97
122.  384 superkitkat106
123.  383 Fred Lang
124.  382 DynaXT
125.  380 ProStar
126.  372 arquillian
127.  371 domrred
128.  370 NathanaelCubes
128.  370 bbbbbbbowen
130.  363 NN29Cubes
131.  354 Cubing_Paddy
131.  354 kbrune
133.  353 Topher_
134.  345 stanley chapel
135.  344 Kyle Ho
136.  342 cuberkid10
136.  342 Nevan J
138.  332 KingCanyon
139.  330 Dream Cubing
140.  328 Nihahhat
141.  325 CT-6666
142.  324 mariotdias
143.  317 SpeedCubeLegend17
144.  314 tornadotypist
145.  312 Mike Hughey
146.  310 FaTyl
147.  307 JohnSax
148.  304 Jan Kasprzak
149.  303 Clock_Enthusiast
150.  299 GooseCuber
151.  291 Jacck
152.  290 sporteisvogel
153.  289 Panagiotis Christopoulos
154.  285 20luky3
155.  280 RedstoneTim
156.  277 Kgr
157.  276 cubeth
157.  276 A_Fast
159.  274 mystetcuningas
159.  274 elimescube
161.  268 Johnathan Young
162.  265 iLikeCheese
163.  264 LwBigcubes
164.  261 benzhao
164.  261 EthanMCuber
166.  260 DLXCubing
167.  255 Stokey
168.  253 Quixoteace
168.  253 2019ECKE02
168.  253 alexanderpersaud
168.  253 MartinN13
168.  253 Cuber15
173.  252 AnnaW
174.  248 Noob's Cubes
175.  247 rlnninja44
176.  246 Ali161102
177.  244 robotmania
178.  242 CuberThomas
179.  239 Caden Fisher
180.  238 ExultantCarn
181.  237 PCCuber
182.  234 wearephamily1719
183.  232 I am gan for cubes
184.  228 Enoch Jiang
185.  227 Keroma12
186.  222 Henry13
187.  216 Vince M
188.  214 pb_cuber
189.  205 Jules Graham
189.  205 brad711
191.  203 Running for cube
192.  198 50ph14
193.  197 Hari Hari
194.  196 TipsterTrickster 
194.  196 Elijah Rain Phelps
194.  196 Danielle Ang
197.  194 baseballjello67
198.  191 Ssiא
199.  189 Jrg
199.  189 TheCubingAddict980
201.  181 CryptoConnor
202.  180 Tekooo
202.  180 breadears
204.  178 thecubingwizard
204.  178 N4C0
204.  178 Meanjuice
207.  175 dylpickle123780
208.  170 pranavAR
209.  167 Soldier
210.  163 Hana_n
211.  160 dhafin
211.  160 hotufos
211.  160 AlexISCrazy
214.  159 Somebody0009
215.  156 CasperHegt
216.  155 Krökeldil
217.  154 Boris McCoy
218.  152 Cubing09
219.  151 KDJ
220.  149 João Vinicius
220.  149 Qzinator
222.  144 MaksymilianMisiak
223.  137 sqAree
224.  134 darrensaito
224.  134 One Wheel
226.  126 Natemophi
227.  125 Hayden Ng
228.  124 Edmund
229.  118 Scrambled
230.  117 MatsBergsten
231.  115 Dylan Swarts
232.  114 Ivanko_UA
233.  111 imapickle07
233.  111 Cuber.Hello.com
235.  110 Rubika-37-021204
236.  109 IsekaiMe
237.  105 MazeHew
238.  104 GeographicalCuber
239.  95 Burrito
239.  95 Shadowjockey
239.  95 Joe Archibald
242.  93 Lord brainy
243.  92 Penguinocuber
244.  91 padddi
244.  91 tungsten
246.  90 Jason Tzeng
247.  88 riovqn
247.  88 Chai003
249.  87 Lukz
249.  87 dominic_cater
251.  86 JChambers13
251.  86 White KB
253.  85 sean_ot
253.  85 tom0989123
255.  83 UkkoE
256.  82 Beerwah
256.  82 calvinhart
258.  80 Tomoki-cube
259.  76 EmmaTheCapicorn
260.  75 BradyLawrence
261.  73 MattP98
262.  70 Jack Law
263.  69 Christopher Crnjak
264.  68 Arcanist
265.  67 Jany
266.  66 great cuber
267.  65 jordi_frei
268.  64 Babcga
268.  64 filmip
270.  63 Iglesauce
271.  60 Timona
272.  55 c00bmaster
272.  55 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
274.  54 Twisted Cubing
275.  53 IsuckAtcubing124
276.  52 Elisa Rippe
277.  51 SuperCrafter51
278.  50 XxLira_AftonxX
279.  49 Andy Chakarov
280.  48 thomas.sch
281.  47 GWL1000
282.  44 sDLfj
283.  36 1davey29
284.  31 NoSekt
284.  31 PortugeeJoe
284.  31 http_Noel
287.  29 Garf
287.  29 edlich
289.  28 brickinapresent
290.  26 F'prime
291.  24 Nash171
292.  23 freshcuber.de
292.  23 arbivara
294.  22 Valken
295.  21 gottagitgud
296.  20 HaiyaAustin
297.  19 Nealius4Realius
297.  19 MarkA64
299.  15 Fischlein
300.  14 Lutz_P
301.  13 Hexamonka
302.  12 lucazdoescubingstuff
302.  12 edd_dib
304.  10 HelgeBerlin
305.  7 landon_123
306.  5 Egb
306.  5 VictorVulture


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 20, 2022)

Tried completionist this week, completed 28 events. Ties my old record of 28 events from 2020. I'll have to succeed at either 3BLD or multi in order to get to 29 events, or both to get to 30 events.

First place for two events (FMC, speed FMC) and last place for three events (3BLD, feet, master pyra). 6th for weekly Kinch.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2022)

307 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 231!

That means our winner this week is *Dylan Swarts!* Congratulations!!


----------

